# Big Brother 21 (Summer 2019) Live Feed and all *spoilers*



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Live feeds starting in about an hour. We’ll likely know nominations so be warned of spoilers here. 

Normal live feeds schedule:

Friday-Nominations
Saturday-Veto comp
Monday-Veto meeting

They pretty much follow this schedule every year. The new comp will likely slot in on Friday evening after nominations. It’ll be off slightly for the first two weeks because of the holiday. 

A feed leak a few days ago spoiled the first elimination and HOH winner, but at the time nominations were not made.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

During the feed leak on Friday, Christie was in the HOH talking about potential nominees. She seemed to settle on Kathryn and Cliff with Kathryn as her target.

First half hour of feeds have confirmed that those are the nominees and veto has not been played yet this week.

Edit: The second diary room that was added during the celeb version is still there. It was added so production could shoot 2 DR sessions simultaneously to save time.

Edit2: Kemi is also in trouble this week. She’s supposedly been throwing people under the bus, and it’s gotten back around to those people.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It looks like the alliance of 6 that we saw on the show (Jack, Jackson, Nick, Christie, Holly, & Bella) have added Tommy & Sis (Analyse) to make it 8. 

Kemi is now the target for this week. She trusted Bella and told her she was targeting those in Bella’s alliance. 

Ovi is also on the outs. He’s the awkward one this year.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok, I guess throw Sam & Kat into the alliance as well. Now it’s up to 10 people.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> It looks like the alliance of 6 that we saw on the show (Jack, Jackson, Nick, Christie, Holly, & Bella) have added Tommy & Sis (Analyse) to make it 8.
> 
> Kemi is now the target for this week. She trusted Bella and told her she was targeting those in Bella's alliance.
> 
> Ovi is also on the outs. He's the awkward one this year.


I'm happy Mean Girl Kemi seems to be getting her just desserts.

I wonder if Ovi has nerd-boy (like Steve) upside. He's got the game knowledge (knowing not to try for camp director or first HOH). Maybe he can stay off grid long enough to be accepted on the fringes?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I'm happy Mean Girl Kemi seems to be getting her just desserts.
> 
> I wonder if Ovi has nerd-boy (like Steve) upside. He's got the game knowledge (knowing not to try for camp director or first HOH). Maybe he can stay off grid long enough to be accepted on the fringes?


They're trashing Ovi pretty hard behind his back. I don't think he knows that he's a Steve. He's fresh out of college where he was class president, founded a frat, & has a hot girlfriend so he doesn't get that he can't be as touchy feely as some of the other guys. Analyse said (behind his back) that only hot guys could touch her. Others have criticized his hygiene, cooking, weight, & bathroom habits.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> They're trashing Ovi pretty hard behind his back. I don't think he knows that he's a Steve. He's fresh out of college where he was class president, founded a frat, & has a hot girlfriend so he doesn't get that he can't be as touchy feely as some of the other guys. Analyse said (behind his back) that only hot guys could touch her. Others have criticized his hygiene, cooking, weight, & bathroom habits.


Blergh. Sounds like he's clueless but also sounds like nasty behavior from the others.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> They're trashing Ovi pretty hard behind his back. I don't think he knows that he's a Steve. He's fresh out of college where he was class president, founded a frat, & has a hot girlfriend so he doesn't get that he can't be as touchy feely as some of the other guys. Analyse said (behind his back) that only hot guys could touch her. Others have criticized his hygiene, cooking, *weight*, & bathroom habits.


"Pooh Bear"?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Squeak said:


> "Pooh Bear"?


Yesterday, Jack was talking about Ovi's weight. Jackson actually defended Ovi on that one saying that college students never have a good diet.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Yesterday, Jack was talking about Ovi's weight. Jackson actually defended Ovi on that one saying that college students never have a good diet.


If he stays in the house long enough, I wonder if we'll see a Josh type transformation with all the workout bro's and controlled eating


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Squeak said:


> If he stays in the house long enough, I wonder if we'll see a Josh type transformation with all the workout bro's and controlled eating


Controlled eating only if he's on slop. Boredom eating is a huge thing in the house, but yeah, the workout bros might get into doing a ton of working out to pass the time


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow, Christie has all of Vanessa’s emotional instability and unpredictability without the game theory or logic to back it up. It’s going to be fun seeing how long she can keep up this energy. It looks like target roulette has landed on Ovi for this week. At least for the moment.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Can't wait to see the episode tonight!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The thread title says all spoilers, so I am assuming it is ok to post things from sources other than the show. If not let me know and I will remove it.

Tommy's niece dated Christie, I think that is how the relationship was. Allison is hinting they may not be the only couple that know each other -

'Big Brother' producer teases brand-new twist for the show

"We liked what both Tommy and Christie brought to the show as individuals. We knew that they had a past together and decided to see how that would play out in the house. Just as in Summer Camp, there could be others who know one another&#8230;"


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> The thread title says all spoilers, so I am assuming it is ok to post things from sources other than the show. If not let me know and I will remove it.
> 
> Tommy's niece dated Christie, I think that is how the relationship was. Allison is hinting they may not be the only couple that know each other -
> 
> ...


Close...it was his aunt.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Can't wait to see the episode tonight!


I wonder who won the Whacktivity comp. No one is acting like they won.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> I wonder who won the Whacktivity comp. No one is acting like they won.


Now we know, the rather clueless Ovi


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

From Hamsterwatch.com
(If it's not ok to post info from other sites, please delete).

This took place on Sunday night:



> Jackson ... went on to bash Kemi some more. His Kemi loop tonight included "she's a tumor, she's a cancer in the house." Jack later said he wanted to "stomp a mudhole in her chest." It's ridiculous and horrid and ugly, and it's escalating daily.


Yikes!!!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Jack’s the worst. He also called Jessica “Consuela”. 

I think he realized that the “stomp a mud hole” line was over the top so he claimed he was just quoting Sam from last year.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

verdugan said:


> From Hamsterwatch.com
> (If it's not ok to post info from other sites, please delete).
> 
> This took place on Sunday night:
> ...





realityboy said:


> Jack's the worst. He also called Jessica "Consuela".
> 
> I think he realized that the "stomp a mud hole" line was over the top so he claimed he was just quoting Sam from last year.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Big Brother Fans Are Petitioning to Get Jack Matthews Expelled


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Big Brother no longer holds any more interest. Getting too old for the show to hold my interest (69). One Pass deleted.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, that’s not going to appease the Twitter mob.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It was so close to being an interesting week.

EDIT: On second thought, with this Camp Comeback (Camp Internment?) thing, they need to wait a couple of weeks to take a shot at Jack and Jackson anyway to (maybe) make sure they’re really out.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

brianric said:


> Big Brother no longer holds any more interest. Getting too old for the show to hold my interest (69). One Pass deleted.


Guess I have another 20 years before I will have to delete my One pass.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> It was so close to being an interesting week.
> 
> EDIT: On second thought, with this Camp Comeback (Camp Internment?) thing, they need to wait a couple of weeks to take a shot at Jack and Jackson anyway to (maybe) make sure they're really out.


Yep, unfortunately this twist solidifies Gr8ful and delays any big moves. The Six Shooters (Gr8ful minus Nick & Bella*) are running things, but they'll be scared to make a move on Nick or Bella until after Camp Comeback.

*Bella is also in the Black Widows along with Jess, Nicole, & Kemi.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I heard that Jack called a house meeting and told everyone to not speak to the houseguests in the Camp Comeback. He even said this is in the Camp Comeback's houseguests' best interests.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I heard that Jack called a house meeting and told everyone to not speak to the houseguests in the Camp Comeback. He even said this is in the Camp Comeback's houseguests' best interests.


Jack is graciously allowing everyone to speak to them as long as it's not game talk.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Jack is graciously allowing everyone to speak to them as long as it's not game talk.


How benevolent of him.

idk, Caitlyn was a lovable train wreck, this guy is leaning more to just despicable. And the twist pretty much guarantees he's around for several more weeks as nobody wants to face him after voting him out. Seems more like Evil Dick every day.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> How benevolent of him.
> 
> idk, Caitlyn was a lovable train wreck, this guy is leaning more to just despicable. And the twist pretty much guarantees he's around for several more weeks as nobody wants to face him after voting him out. Seems more like Evil Dick every day.


Caitlyn? Did you mean Kathryn or Christie?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jay_man2 said:


> Caitlyn? Did you mean Kathryn or Christie?


He means the trainwreck from last season


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> He means the trainwreck from last season


Got it. Kaitlyn was a train wreck.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jcondon said:


> Guess I have another 20 years before I will have to delete my One pass.


I should be pushing daises within five years (Parkinson's.)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Jessica/Kemi nominated. Jack plans on one of them going home this week. The other one next week followed by the returnee from Camp Comeback. Then after that, he plans to go after Sam & Nick. 

Bella’s ratted our the Black Widow alliance to Jack so that might shake things up.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It looks like we have another season full of racists ...

'Big Brother 21': Jackson Michie and Jack Drop the 'N-Word' About David? | Soap Dirt

I don't get it. Are there really that many despicable, hate-filled people in the world, or do these kind of people simply gravitate towards BB for some reason?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> It looks like we have another season full of racists ...
> 
> 'Big Brother 21': Jackson Michie and Jack Drop the 'N-Word' About David? | Soap Dirt
> 
> I don't get it. Are there really that many despicable, hate-filled people in the world, or do these kind of people simply gravitate towards BB for some reason?


Jack & Michie are the worst, and Jack's been racist, calling Jessica Consuela, and "imitating" David by acting like a monkey, but it really doesn't appear that either used the n-word in that clip.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

gweempose said:


> I don't get it. Are there really that many despicable, hate-filled people in the world, or do these kind of people simply gravitate towards BB for some reason?


What's worse, I think CBS goes out of it's way to select them and manipulates the game to keep them around for a long time because it's good for ratings.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

gweempose said:


> It looks like we have another season full of racists ...
> 
> 'Big Brother 21': Jackson Michie and Jack Drop the 'N-Word' About David? | Soap Dirt
> 
> I don't get it. Are there really that many despicable, hate-filled people in the world, or do these kind of people simply gravitate towards BB for some reason?


Yes there are that many hate-filled people.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Those guys are awful, but most of the cast seem better than that. Kathryn (are you conspiring against me?) wins for being the most unintentionally funny. Yesterday, she thought that the guys were literally lining up at the toilet and having pissing contests.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Veto soon. Jessica got HG choice and picked Jackson to play. Hard to root for someone that dumb.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Jack & Michie are the worst, and Jack's been racist, calling Jessica Consuela, and "imitating" David by acting like a monkey, but it really doesn't appear that either used the n-word in that clip.


I need to go back and review, but I think the whole "jack called Jessica 'Consuela'" thing has been misreported. He was talking about someone else.

EDIT: "i'm tight with jess but she is two faced as f!ck. according to what i hear from consuela here"

then christie goes "oh cause she is tight with kat".

He was taking about Kat


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Squeak said:


> I need to go backend review, but I think the whole "jack called Jessica 'Consuela'" thing has been misreported. He was talking about someone else.


It is possible. I've watched the short clip and Jess makes sense in the context, but he also could've been talking about Kat, I believe.

(The monkey walk imitating David is also questionable-it looks worse from the camera angle shown since you can't see the full walk.)

The n-word clip is also misleading with them talking over each other.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

So apparently there's a lot of "Love Island" hopping going on in the BB house! So

Miche (sp? Jackson) hooked up with Kat, but now likes Holly
Nick liked Sis (analyse)
Sis flirted with both Nick and Jack
Jack liked Christie but she told him she's not into guys
Jack decided he likes Sis
Jack and Sis hook up
Nick rebound hooks up with Bella but tries to get info on what happened with Jack and Sis

can't make this stuff up


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Today’s big drama was Cliff’s Notes. Every morning, he gets up and talks to the viewers about what’s going on, strategy, etc. Today, Christie was awake and was able to listen in on his rundown of things. It moved his target up significantly. 

Nick & Bella are very close to being replaced in Gr8ful. They’re already excluded from the inner alliance of 6, but the plan had been to wait until 8 to take the shot.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Ooo interesting.

So the six are - Jack, Jackson, Tommy, Christie, Sis, Holly

If the rest of the house gets together - Cliff, Sam, Kimi, Jess, then adding Nick and Bella? Am I missing anyone?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Ooo interesting.
> 
> So the six are - Jack, Jackson, Tommy, Christie, Sis, Holly
> 
> If the rest of the house gets together - Cliff, Sam, Kimi, Jess, then adding Nick and Bella? Am I missing anyone?


Yep, that's the 6. Nicole was also implicated by Cliff. He mentioned an alliance with her & Ovi. And Kat is also there. I'm not sure which side she lands on.

I think the big alliance is mostly safe for now because the outsiders seem content to throw each other under the bus.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

How could I forget about Kat and her alliance of One, the conniving *****es?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

They are conspiring against her.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> So apparently there's a lot of "Love Island" hopping going on in the BB house! So
> 
> Miche (sp? Jackson) hooked up with Kat, but now likes Holly
> Nick liked Sis (analyse)
> ...


As an update to the ongoing soap opera, Jack broke up with Sis.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> As an update to the ongoing soap opera, Jack broke up with Sis.


How did she take it?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

verdugan said:


> How did she take it?


She didn't cry, but her eyes watered. (He says they can still hook up, though. Lol.)


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds like Jack is making friends and influencing people (to put a target on his back). Sis is athletic which to me says she’s a sleeping giant with the comps (see season 20 KayCee).


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> She didn't cry, but her eyes watered. (He says they can still hook up, though. Lol.)


Of course they can


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> She didn't cry, but her eyes watered. (He says they can still hook up, though. Lol.)


Wow, what a nice guy.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Whacktivity power is the Diamond Power of Veto-good for the next 4 weeks.

Winner



Spoiler



Christie


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Whacktivity power is the Diamond Power of Veto-good for the next 4 weeks.


that was my first thought when julie announced the return of a classic power...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The group that shunned Ovi in the beginning turned their ire to Nicole last night. Nicole tried to warn Bella that she & Nick were next to go if he hadn’t won HOH. Bella ratted her out to Gr8ful and Sam. The group hated on her for awhile for lying, but secretly, the Six Shooters knew she was telling the truth so they felt bad later and don’t want to target her this week. Nick & Bella still hate Nicole.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Jessica is just not good at the veto picks. She got houseguest choice again this week and picked Christie.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Jessica is just not good at the veto picks. She got houseguest choice again this week and picked Christie.


 yes, but i'm sure it _felt _like the right choice at the time...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Ha. Kaitlyn hosted veto, and it was a puzzle similar to the one she failed last year.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh and Gr8ful plus Sam is now named Unde9able.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> The group that shunned Ovi in the beginning turned their ire to Nicole last night. Nicole tried to warn Bella that she & Nick were next to go if he hadn't won HOH. Bella ratted her out to Gr8ful and Sam. The group hated on her for awhile for lying, but secretly, the Six Shooters knew she was telling the truth so they felt bad later and don't want to target her this week. Nick & Bella still hate Nicole.


Why do Nick and Bella hate Nicole when she brought them valuable info?


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

tivotvaddict said:


> Why do Nick and Bella hate Nicole when she brought them valuable info?


Not one of the beautiful people?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

tigercat74 said:


> Not one of the beautiful people?


I'm sure you're right


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Oh and Gr8ful plus Sam is now named Unde9able.


They're still idiots, but they do come up with catchy alliance names.

I also like fellowship of the zing,


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Why do Nick and Bella hate Nicole when she brought them valuable info?


The other side denied that her info was true and painted her as a mastermind liar and Nick & Bella fell for it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

verdugan said:


> They're still idiots, but they do come up with catchy alliance names.
> 
> I also like fellowship of the zing,


Jack, Christie, & Tommy named their alliance LOL (Lots of Love).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Jack, Christie, & Tommy named their alliance LOL (Lots of Love).


why did i immediately think of this scene?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> The other side denied that her info was true and painted her as a mastermind liar and Nick & Bella fell for it.


The stupidity of Nick and Bella keeps rising to new levels


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here's the latest alliance chart from @89razorskate20:


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> here's the latest alliance chart from @89razorskate20:
> 
> View attachment 42139


These are so helpful, thank you!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

christie’s been busy - first, she told tommy & jack about her panic comp power, then nick & bella, and later sam. sis told michie, and holly knows, too. 

the dr was clever enough to call her in to re-explain the power details when they heard her confusion while explaining it to nick & bella, so she could correct herself (she later did), and not continue to feed her confusion to the whole house. 

christie also told nick & bella about ovi winning the first power, and that jack & michie have the details.

some hg’s just make it too easy for production to create paranoia and chaos with secret powers, and no matter how many seasons they're used, it seems to work almost every time.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

From hamsterwatch:

Nick was allegedly fired from his job as a result of tattling fans, or maybe his employer did their own due diligence.. and this was before the spitting comment.

(Mods: if we’re not allowed to name other websites, please delete)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

verdugan said:


> From hamsterwatch:
> 
> Nick was allegedly fired from his job as a result of tattling fans, or maybe his employer did their own due diligence.. and this was before the spitting comment.
> 
> (Mods: if we're not allowed to name other websites, please delete)


Ugh. I hate this sort of toxic fandom. (Not you, verdugan-the fans that complain to employers)


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Ugh. I hate this sort of toxic fandom. (Not you, verdugan-the fans that complain to employers)


Agreed. They need to get a life. Same thing with the fans who left a bunch of 1 star reviews for Christie's boutique.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

while i understand your point (and partly agree), i'm also of the opinion the hg's kind of ask for it by joining a competition reality show broadcast 3 nights a week for over 3 months with 24/7 live feeds, whether it's to win the prizes, increase their recognition, or to boost their profiles, careers, and popularity, knowing well in advance how large the social media following is - play by the sword, die by it. 

interesting to watch, but it's why i don't regularly use social media, or audition for competition reality shows, either.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

AFAIK, the Six Shooters still plan on saving Nicole & voting out Cliff tonight blindsiding Nick, Bella, & Sam.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

realityboy said:


> AFAIK, the Six Shooters still plan on saving Nicole & voting out Cliff tonight blindsiding Nick, Bella, & Sam.


I believe it when I see it but that would make me very happy.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tigercat74 said:


> I believe it when I see it but that would make me very happy.


It's very possible that Nicole could end up saying the wrong thing and getting voted out. She doesn't know about their plan and is considering approaching Christie about targeting Jack & Michie.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That would be a win for the six shooters if they blindside Nick & Bella. That would make Nick realize Nicole was right, but Nick and Bella have already burned their bridges with her. It would be easy for the six shooters to draw Nicole in as a sympathetic voter for their side in going after Nick and Bella.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

verdugan said:


> From hamsterwatch:
> 
> Nick was allegedly fired from his job as a result of tattling fans, or maybe his employer did their own due diligence.. and this was before the spitting comment.
> 
> (Mods: if we're not allowed to name other websites, please delete)


I missed the spitting comment. What did he say?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

tivotvaddict said:


> I missed the spitting comment. What did he say?


'Big Brother': Nick Threatens To Spit On Kemi - Nicole Tattles & Kemi Claps Back | Soap Dirt


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't think I've ever disliked such a large group of houseguests before. Sure, one or two - but these people seem to have some sort of gang mentality and just beat up on their target for the day.

The house seems to be split up into the "pretty people" (who have been in charge the entire time) and then everyone else who is getting picked off one by one.

I'm really thinking of not watching - which doesn't really send any message - no one knows I was watching to begin with - LOL.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m just not seeing what everyone else is. This group doesn’t seem much worse than any other year. The group out of power has been shunned almost every single year. There’s been very little conflict if we compare these arguments to the shouting matches of years past. 

I will say they’re not as good as last year. Last year’s group was exceptionally nice to each other even when they had conflict. 

Season 19 was 100 times worse than anything this year.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> I'm just not seeing what everyone else is. This group doesn't seem much worse than any other year. The group out of power has been shunned almost every single year. There's been very little conflict if we compare these arguments to the shouting matches of years past.
> 
> I will say they're not as good as last year. Last year's group was exceptionally nice to each other even when they had conflict.
> 
> Season 19 was 100 times worse than anything this year.


Who was in Season 19 again?

I may be remembering too much from early seasons and having that color my view. I have this image of the house usually being more balanced - one group against another group, with sometimes one group being in power and sometimes another group being in power. More recent seasons are more lopsided with only one group and a bunch of "not the group but are going with the group." They seem to be more hateful to the others in the house in more recent seasons. It also may just be that I'm more knowledgeable of feed behavior more recently whereas in the past I was more of just a tv viewer, with occasional live feeds tidbits (usually from you ).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Who was in Season 19 again?
> 
> I may be remembering too much from early seasons and having that color my view. I have this image of the house usually being more balanced - one group against another group, with sometimes one group being in power and sometimes another group being in power. More recent seasons are more lopsided with only one group and a bunch of "not the group but are going with the group." They seem to be more hateful to the others in the house in more recent seasons. It also may just be that I'm more knowledgeable of feed behavior more recently whereas in the past I was more of just a tv viewer, with occasional live feeds tidbits (usually from you ).


Season 19 was Paul and his dogs versus Jess & Cody. (Honestly, Jess & Cody could've been fun villains on any other season, but everyone there was so despicable that they became the heroes)

Part of it is Twitter. They run with everything, and there are clickbait articles about every comment. Even last year, which was one of the nicest casts of all time, there were multiple articles calling them racist, sexist, etc.

FWIW, I never got the hate for Rachel R during her seasons either. She was a little loud and dramatic, but Britney was just mean and snarky to her constantly, and the audience loved her.

Edit: As for early seasons, I think it's just rose colored glasses for most of us. Julie Chen-Moonves has on more than one occasion singled out crowning the winner of S4 as her least favorite moment due to how hated the was. The bullies of season 5 weren't any nicer than today's hgs. The divide in S6 was just as toxic as any other season. S11 sweet lovable Jordan got into a shouting match with Russell chest bumping him. Jeff's homophobic comments on 11 & 13 are still brought up occasionally.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh yes, Paul and dogs vs. Jess & Cody. That one seemed like a little more of a fair fight. Jess and Cody won a number of comps and had each other. 

You're spot on about the social media making it a 100x more amplified. 

Definitely still going to watch, I love the show, but I'm also hoping someone I actually like starts to get some traction/power in the house soon!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Back to the current crop of hgs, it looks like Nicole was never really in trouble. The six shooters still plan on saving her. They’ve brought Kat it on their plan. She’s going to pretend to be blindsided along with Nick, Bella, Sam, & Jessica so she can spy on that group for the six shooters.

Edit: It looks like after this week, it’ll be six shooters (Jack/Jackson/Tommy/Sis/Holly/Christie) with Kat & Nicole vs Sam, Bella, Nick, Jess, & the returning camper so that’s at least a bit less one sided.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> <snip>
> Edit: It looks like after this week, it'll be six shooters (Jack/Jackson/Tommy/Sis/Holly/Christie) with Kat & Nicole vs Sam, Bella, Nick, Jess, & the returning camper so that's at least a bit less one sided.


That will indeed be more interesting to watch! People I like on both sides and people I don't like on both sides.

Who is everyone rooting for to be the returning camper? I'd kind of like to see David just because we aren't really sure what he's capable of.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> That will indeed be more interesting to watch! People I like on both sides and people I don't like on both sides.
> 
> Who is everyone rooting for to be the returning camper? I'd kind of like to see David just because we aren't really sure what he's capable of.


I like Kemi the most, but David would finally get his kiss from Kat if he won his way back in. It'd be a fun moment so I'd probably pick David as well, plus I hate the night one evictions where the person doesn't get to play. (Jacob, Jodi, Glenn)

Ovi still has his power if he comes back, but it's virtually useless since he told them about it.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> I'm just not seeing what everyone else is. This group doesn't seem much worse than any other year. The group out of power has been shunned almost every single year. There's been very little conflict if we compare these arguments to the shouting matches of years past.
> 
> I will say they're not as good as last year. Last year's group was exceptionally nice to each other even when they had conflict.
> 
> Season 19 was 100 times worse than anything this year.


I think there are a few reasons why this season's cast is the worst.

There's a racial component (real or imagined by feed watchers) to the nastiness, which wasn't there in season 19.
CBS has been giving the gr8tful alliance a very good edit (at least until yesterday's episode). Jack and Jackson are still getting off lightly.
Camp comeback: Having 3 evicted guests hanging around has kept up the gr8tful hate going longer than if they were out of the house
Jack and Jackson are despicable. Maybe Paul and Evel Dick are as horrible as Jack and Jackson (different kinds of horrible), but in this season we have two of them, so the nastiness is amplified and they feed off each other.
There really is only one side. There is no counterpart to gr8tful. Plus gr8tful has been HOH all 3 weeks.
Finally, all players are pretty bad strategically which amplifies all the stupidity and hate. Maybe David is good, but he hasn't been able to play.
The most important reason is that Jackson drinks straight from the milk/juice containers. What's up with that???


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

verdugan said:


> Jack and Jackson are despicable. Maybe Paul and Evel Dick are as horrible as Jack and Jackson (different kinds of horrible), but in this season we have two of them, so the nastiness is amplified and they feed off each other.


I think this is what I'm missing. I'm not seeing Jack or Jackson being that awful. Jackson's a little overbearing about food (and the milk carton thing is bad), but neither one is close to being as horrible as Paul, Christmas, Raven, or Alex just to name a few from 19.

This group still makes family dinners and eats together every night. I can't recall another season that was still doing that this far in.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

So Nicole was never really in danger this week. Most of the outrage was just a cover to blindside the other side. It seems like the game has finally started.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> I think this is what I'm missing. I'm not seeing Jack or Jackson being that awful. Jackson's a little overbearing about food (and the milk carton thing is bad), but neither one is close to being as horrible as Paul, Christmas, Raven, or Alex just to name a few from 19.
> 
> This group still makes family dinners and eats together every night. I can't recall another season that was still doing that this far in.


Jack and the "do!che" comment to Ovi was pretty wrong.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Rain knocked out signal. Who made it back


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Rain knocked out signal. Who made it back


Cliff


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That’s two do or die comps he’s won. It’s those engineering/logic skills.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the new hoh is cliff! 

according to the feeds, he just beat jack to win the comp. can't wait for tomorrow's noms, i'm betting h8ful will be scrambling this week, and whacktivity powers will fly.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Squeak said:


> Jack and the "do!che" comment to Ovi was pretty wrong.


Jack's a jerk, but there's at least one every year just as bad or worse than him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> the new hoh is cliff!
> 
> according to the feeds, he just beat jack to win the comp. can't wait for tomorrow's noms, i'm betting h8ful will be scrambling this week, and whacktivity powers will fly.


That vote pretty much ended Gr8ful. Cliff should side with Nick, Bella, & Sam, but I'm not sure if he will.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

That diamond power of veto is going to be difficult to avoid though... unfortunately.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, if Christie hadn’t been dumb enough to tell everyone in her alliance about it. She knew somebody needed to take a shot at Jack and Michie sooner or later.

EDIT: now I’m seeing on BB Network what Christie won isn’t quite as powerful as first thought. She can upgrade ANYONE’s, including herself’s, golden power of veto to diamond status, but to use it someone she trusts has to be the POV comp winner, and Christie has 4 weeks to use it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Christie’s and Jack’s powers are both pretty situational. 

I’m thinking the best nominations for Cliff would be Jack & Sis. If a non-six shooter wins veto, he could backdoor Christie and get rid of her power. If a six shooter wins veto, she’ll have to use her power to prevent being nominated, and the winner will put up Bella or Nick and vote them out. 

Jack’s power can be safely ignored, but Cliff doesn’t know what it is or who has it. He thinks Michie has it. For some reason, Michie’s trying to get himself nominated as a pawn.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> So Nicole was never really in danger this week. Most of the outrage was just a cover to blindside the other side. It seems like the game has finally started.





NorthAlabama said:


> the new hoh is cliff!
> 
> according to the feeds, he just beat jack to win the comp. can't wait for tomorrow's noms, i'm betting h8ful will be scrambling this week, and whacktivity powers will fly.


Weeeeee! This should be a fun week with finally some shakeups! Hallelujah


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Were Bella and Nick shocked by the vote? Did they immediately realize that they had been bamboozled and that Nicole was telling the truth all along?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Were Bella and Nick shocked by the vote? Did they immediately realize that they had been bamboozled and that Nicole was telling the truth all along?


Shocked, but I don't know if they've put it together with Nicole yet. Bella still hates Nicole, but now she just might hate Christie more.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Have Nots have returned. It looks like Tommy, Nick, & Jackson. I’m not sure if there is a fourth.

Edit: maybe not. Jackson is for sure & it sounds like Kat, Christie, & Tommy?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Cliff nominated Michie & Jack.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

realityboy said:


> Cliff nominated Michie & Jack.


Yay! That was my preference. They can do anything they want with their veto powers but at least one of them will still be there for possible eviction.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Cliff nominated Michie & Jack.


Holy cow. Cliff has had an amazing 24 hours.

Wish both could leave, but I prefer that Michie goes.

Jack will cause more drama and he's definitely not a good player.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Veto draw was Sam, Jess, & Holly
Jack used his redraw power, and it changed to Sam, Kat, & Sis.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Veto draw was Sam, Jess, & Holly
> Jack used his redraw power, and it changed to Sam, Kat, & Sis.


yeah, basically a draw, christie is waiting for the veto winner before deciding on using her diamondishy power.

nick is on to the eight (it was a much slower journey for bella), so the remaining six shooters are trying to hold it together.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

David had to turn off comments on his Instagram because “fans” were accusing him of being racist towards Kemi with his post show comments.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> David had to turn off comments on his Instagram because "fans" were accusing him of being racist towards Kemi with his post show comments.


julie's interview post-eviction with kemi, ovi, & david was almost cringe-worthy as what appeared to be her tryng to elicit a race commentary out of them. i can understand why she didn't want to instigate the line of questioning herself, but i wish she'd just come out and asked, so i wonder if she was directed not to go there herself by production.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Have Nots have returned. It looks like Tommy, Nick, & Jackson. I'm not sure if there is a fourth.
> 
> Edit: maybe not. Jackson is for sure & it sounds like Kat, Christie, & Tommy?


confirmed: havenots are michie, tommy, christie, & kat.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> yeah, basically a draw, christie is waiting for the veto winner before deciding on using her diamondishy power.


It's a little improvement for Jack. Holly would have saved Michie while Sis will save him. Who knows what Jess would have done, she probably wouldn't have used veto on anyone, but there's a chance Kat would use a veto on Michie (residual bonding from their first hook-ups).


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

realityboy said:


> David had to turn off comments on his Instagram because "fans" were accusing him of being racist towards Kemi with his post show comments.


What did he say?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Stylin said:


> What did he say?


i haven't seen the comments myself, but from what i understand: he didn't believe the cast was being racist, and that kemi wasn't easy to live with.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here are links to dalton's post-eviction interviews with all three evictees:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152387202514477057


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> What did he say?


He pretty much said that Kemi was hard to live with, and that the treatment of the campers was her fault.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Michie won veto. So does Christie use her power letting him nominate Bella or let Jack go?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Michie won veto. So does Christie use her power letting him nominate Bella or let Jack go?


it might be bella anyway, with or without the power, she's not exactly miss popularity at the moment... 

did cliff mention any renom plans before the veto (i can't remember)?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I don’t know, but Cliff is smart enough to nominate someone likely to vote to save Jack (Sis?). If Christie is paranoid that it would be her she just might let Michie use her power.

The Six-Shooters best chance is to use the diamond power to nominate Nicole; then it all hinges on how Nick & Bella decide to vote.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Cliff was talking about maybe nominating Tommy or Christie as that would assure Jack goes.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Cliff was talking about maybe nominating Tommy or Christie as that would assure Jack goes.


yeah, we know michie is using the veto on himself, so this week is all about who controls the re-nom with the power in play (or not).


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Cliff reportedly swore to Christie on his children that he’d renom Bella if Christie doesn’t use her power. All he wants in return is 2 weeks of safety. He also told her there’s very little he wouldn’t do for the sake of gameplay but the one thing he won’t do is be mean to people for the sake of being mean (referring to Michie). I know Cliff has it in him to double-cross Christie by nominating another 6 shooter if she and the 6 shooters take the bait.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Cliff reportedly swore to Christie on his children that he'd renom Bella if Christie doesn't use her power. All he wants in return is 2 weeks of safety. He also told her there's very little he wouldn't do for the sake of gameplay but the one thing he won't do is be mean to people for the sake of being mean (referring to Michie). I know Cliff has it in him to double-cross Christie by nominating another 6 shooter if she and the 6 shooters take the bait.


This is the one time Cliff Notes could be interesting.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

He should probably suspend Cliff Notes for the rest of the week so nobody overhears.

Boss Hogg!!!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you Cliff for finally giving us an interesting week!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It’s so ironic Tommy keeps telling his alliance members that Sam and Nicole are floaters whom he doesn’t know where they stand and he’ll put them up next week if he wins HOH. Tommy hasn’t done anything yet but latch onto the strongest alliance by virtue of having known Christie outside the house - win something before you talk that much trash. Out of the six shooters he’s one of their three floaters.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Cliff put up Bella. Christie got what she wanted without even having to use her power. She’s an emotional mess, but she’s ran that house since week one.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Cliff put up Bella. Christie got what she wanted without even having to use her power. She's an emotional mess, but she's ran that house since week one.


I can see that. Everything is going her way. I was hoping she'd use her power and then get nominated herself, but that was too much to hope for.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

tivotvaddict said:


> I can see that. Everything is going her way. I was hoping she'd use her power and then get nominated herself, but that was too much to hope for.


 With Jackson having won the veto, Cliff was in sort of a difficult position so it was best to not get too much blood on his hand and sacrifice Bella at this point. Will be curious to see who actually goes home now. The non-six shooters might have enough votes to knock out Jack


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I wish he would have put a six shooter up... He might could have gotten Nick and Bella on his side (maybe not) - but definitely won't by nominating Bella. But putting up another six shooter would weaken their voting power.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i don't know, even though jack can be such an arrogant, obnoxious, and condescending jerk, bella's truly been grating on the nerves of everyone in the house, it wouldn't surprise me one bit to see her voted out, which i can't see helping cliff's overall game, at least not in the short-term.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Squeak said:


> With Jackson having won the veto, Cliff was in sort of a difficult position so it was best to not get too much blood on his hand and sacrifice Bella at this point. Will be curious to see who actually goes home now. The non-six shooters might have enough votes to knock out Jack


It's astonishing that with 13 people in the house, and a group openly referring to themselves as a 6 person alliance, the other 7 don't team up against them, but there's no chance that happens. Most of them want to be 7th to the 6.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Very disappointing. Whether it’s one week or three weeks or even five weeks Cliff was living on borrowed time anyway. He’d already been sent out of the house twice. Should have put Christie up and completed a big move while he had the chance. She’s part of the core three and even if she were evicted instead of Jack (I don’t think she would be) at least the power goes with her. Cliff could have been a folk hero. There’s a chance he would have gained enough respect from some of the remaining five to want to work with him. Jack’s departure would help the chances of everyone else left in the house and maybe most of them would have recognized and appreciated Cliff for it. Now Cliff’s still walking around the house but already dead sooner or later.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> It's astonishing that with 13 people in the house, and a group openly referring to themselves as a 6 person alliance, the other 7 don't team up against them, but there's no chance that happens. Most of them want to be 7th to the 6.


This. Arggghh, so frustrating. Kat, Sam, Jess aren't seeing the writing on the wall with the 6 person alliance.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> This. Arggghh, so frustrating. Kat, Sam, Jess aren't seeing the writing on the wall with the 6 person alliance.


Are you surprised about Jessica? She just figured out that there's an alliance of 8.

SIGH


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hoh endurance comp (pose in ivy):

jess & nicole dropped during the live show
sam goes horizontal, then drops
christie is out
nick is down
jack is out
tommy drops
michie relieves himself, begins shaking, then falls
kat drops, leaving sis & holly
sis is down, holly wins hoh


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And it looks like Holly is doing the predictable and nominating Sam & Nick.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not sure I have seen more stupid/clueless players in a season before.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> hoh endurance comp (pose in ivy):
> 
> jess & nicole dropped during the live show
> sam goes horizontal, then drops
> ...


People were live tweeting the HoH comp, and someone had this really funny tweet ... "It looks like the new HoH will either be Ofjack or Ofmichie!"


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Pretty uneventful week up until now, but the veto winner is Nick so things might liven up a bit.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Pretty uneventful week up until now, but the veto winner is Nick so things might liven up a bit.


I hope Jessica goes up instead of Nicole.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

verdugan said:


> I hope Jessica goes up instead of Nicole.


Oh, I would love Jessica to go. She's so annoying. Nicole's just there. It's likely Kat will end up going up as a pawn.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That’s weird Kat would go up as a pawn. The Thursday show edit made it look like Holly and Kat were becoming buds and even agreed to a final two (although forced upon Holly by Kat).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> That's weird Kat would go up as a pawn. The Thursday show edit made it look like Holly and Kat were becoming buds and even agreed to a final two (although forced upon Holly by Kat).


Although she's trying to back out now, Kat volunteered before veto. Also their relationship has always been very one sided with Kat trusting Holly, and Holly trashing her to Michie.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

These people are gross. Holly is going on about some hives or rash she’s got on her privates and upper thighs. 

Is she allergic to Michie’s deodorant? Or is it something more disconcerting?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

SoBelle0 said:


> Is she allergic to Michie's deodorant?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> These people are gross. Holly is going on about some hives or rash she's got on her privates and upper thighs.
> 
> Is she allergic to Michie's deodorant? Or is it something more disconcerting?


These people ARE gross! I am not enjoying this season due to the rampant racism, misogyny and overall a**holedness of so many of these people. Jack and Jackson are the worst, but the others in their group just follow along. And their edits are MORE than generous. They are disgusting human beings and I hope when they leave this house everything they have done and said comes back to bite them in the ass.

Go Cliff - you are the only truly decent person still left in there (and Nicole, too - but she isn't playing very hard).


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Since DTV is in a dispute with CBS and no longer carry it I'm making no effort to watch it even though there are a couple of easy options, mainly because I find this season boring and i refuse to watch commercials.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> These people are gross. Holly is going on about some hives or rash she's got on her privates and upper thighs.
> 
> Is she allergic to Michie's deodorant? Or is it something more disconcerting?


It was from the hot tub.

Edit: A few others got it as well. Mostly on their arms though. Holly was the only lucky one to get it in that area.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> It was from the hot tub.
> 
> Edit: A few others got it as well. Mostly on their arms though. Holly was the only lucky one to get it in that area.


oops!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

hot tubs are just breeding grounds for micro-organisms. I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I know it's not a fair picture, but given how most feel about Michie, he's not getting a lot of sympathy. Now versus before his bingeing.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

tivotvaddict said:


> hot tubs are just breeding grounds for micro-organisms. I avoid them like the plague.


My only knowledge and experience with hot tubs is watching the James Brown Celebrity Hot Tub Party.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Oh, I would love Jessica to go. She's so annoying. Nicole's just there. It's likely Kat will end up going up as a pawn.


nick used the veto on himself (duh!), diamondishy power was not used by christie, renom was kat (bye, bye sam).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I just re-upped my CBSAA subscription with another 30-day trial and now have access to the live feeds for the first time.

I was a bit underwhelmed by the fact that there are only four cameras. I thought CBS would grant access to move of their cameras. Also, I have watched BBAD, and know that watching some of these live video feeds is not much better than watching paint dry.

Any suggestions on getting the most out of the live feeds? And is this thread full of people who watch the live feeds themselves? Or is it mostly a thread for people who monitor the live feed news and report the latest and greatest here so that the threads dedicated to the OTA episodes do not get spoiled?

Also...man, these kids sleep late into the day. It's 8:20am right now and nobody is awake. I get that there will be some that sleep in. But I would have expected some to be up by now. 
'Kids"...


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I don't watch the live feeds. I tried years ago and it was so boring. And I found that on the rare occasion that the houseguests were having an interesting conversation, the camera would suddenly change to a room with people talking about nothing. It made no sense.

I am surprised people are still asleep. In the old days BB used to make them get up, since sleeping = no one talking.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I just re-upped my CBSAA subscription with another 30-day trial and now have access to the live feeds for the first time.
> 
> I was a bit underwhelmed by the fact that there are only four cameras. I thought CBS would grant access to move of their cameras. Also, I have watched BBAD, and know that watching some of these live video feeds is not much better than watching paint dry.
> 
> ...


I generally watch a few hours per day, but there are definitely better times than others. This part of the week is almost always dead as the veto meeting was yesterday and any sort of vote flip attempt will likely not happen until tomorrow. (I don't think there will be much of an attempt this week, but Sam/Nick do have a plan).

The best times are Thursday night after the live show for eviction aftermath, new HOH, and planning noms for the week. This can continue into Friday when the noms are made in the afternoon/evening (no set times).

Saturday evening is veto so the aftermath of that sometimes is worth watching.

Monday afternoon after veto meeting is good if it's a blindside or unexpected move.

Once that's over, there's not a lot for them to do unless a vote flip or other plan comes into play.

Unless you watch 24/7 (which would be near impossible), you will occasionally miss some things that you'd like to see. Flashback is available on the CBS site, and BBViewer (a separate app for your computer that can be used in lieu of CBS's) includes bookmarks for interesting events.

Last night's entertainment including Jackson giving himself (& a few other hgs) food poisoning from the fish he cooked, and more talk about Sis's (lack of) orgasms than I'd care to hear.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I don't watch the live feeds. I tried years ago and it was so boring. And I found that on the rare occasion that the houseguests were having an interesting conversation, the camera would suddenly change to a room with people talking about nothing. It made no sense.
> 
> I am surprised people are still asleep. In the old days BB used to make them get up, since sleeping = no one talking.


Sleeping is not allowed from 10a-10p


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

JFriday said:


> Since DTV is in a dispute with CBS and no longer carry it I'm making no effort to watch it even though there are a couple of easy options, mainly because I find this season boring and i refuse to watch commercials.


It is not all CBS channels and dTV. Mine is fine. It is based on who owns them. 


realityboy said:


> I know it's not a fair picture, but given how most feel about Michie, he's not getting a lot of sympathy. Now versus before his bingeing.
> 
> View attachment 42426


Discussion is that he is coming down off of his steroid and Xanax usage from outride the house.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

realityboy said:


> It was from the hot tub.
> 
> Edit: A few others got it as well. Mostly on their arms though. Holly was the only lucky one to get it in that area.


Sorry, I guess this is a new rash. She did have a rash that seemed to be from the hot tub a week or so ago. This one is from the HOH bed. I'm guessing an allergy of some sort. She had to take allergy pills for the veto comp (hay) as well.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Finally some action. Tonight’s vote is less certain than it has been all week.

Edit: And I really think the 6 is over.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I know it was down to the wire, but Julie enticing us to tune in Sunday to see what almost happened sums up this season nicely.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Finally some action. Tonight's vote is less certain than it has been all week.
> 
> Edit: And I really think the 6 is over.


I was hopeful of a flip, but it ended up being unanimous. Boo.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

New HOH is .... Jessica!


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

We turned CBS all access on last night after the main show. They didn't even seem to show the HOH comp. We didn't wait around too long as it was getting late on the East Coast. My wife read on jokers update they didn't even show it at all?

If I actually paid (got 30 days for free) for this I would be pissed. Years ago my wife and I actually liked tuning in. Not sure if it is us or the house guests or what but even for free we are having a hard time turn it on and waiting for anything to happen. Then again we dislike most of the house guests anyway.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jcondon said:


> We turned CBS all access on last night after the main show. They didn't even seem to show the HOH comp. We didn't wait around too long as it was getting late on the East Coast. My wife read on jokers update they didn't even show it at all?
> 
> If I actually paid (got 30 days for free) for this I would be pissed. Years ago my wife and I actually liked tuning in. Not sure if it is us or the house guests or what but even for free we are having a hard time turn it on and waiting for anything to happen. Then again we dislike most of the house guests anyway.


The only comps ever shown on feeds are the endurance HOH comps. There was no chance that would be on feeds.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

So I’m guessing this week will be about who can do the best job of manipulating Jessica, although I hope she’s predisposed to nominating a couple of guys (other than Cliff and Nick).


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> The only comps ever shown on feeds are the endurance HOH comps. There was no chance that would be on feeds.


Good to know. I would never pay for this then.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> So it sounds like this week will be about who can do the best job of manipulating Jessica, although I hope she's predisposed to nominating a couple of guys (other than Cliff and Nick).


So far, she's leaning towards Jack/Michie, but she doesn't want Michie to go. Christie still has her power, but she's promised not to use it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Good to know. I would never pay for this then.


They tried with BB:OTT to have a season where everything was shown. It was awesome, but nobody watched.

Feeds are actually cheaper now that they're a part of All-Access than they were when they were a standalone service. I still end up using a free month or two each year during the summer.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> I know it's not a fair picture, but given how most feel about Michie, he's not getting a lot of sympathy. Now versus before his bingeing.
> 
> View attachment 42426


Haven't heard about this. What happened? He did a food binge? If that's the case, regardless of how I feel about him as a person, he has my sympathy. Eating disorders are a special hell.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Haven't heard about this. What happened? He did a food binge? If that's the case, regardless of how I feel about him as a person, he has my sympathy. Eating disorders are a special hell.


He's been constantly binging since he's been there. He definitely has problems with food. Portioning and controlling what others eat as well as himself. Sneaking food at night when no one is around. Cheating multiple times as a Have Not by eating in the shower where the camera couldn't see. He blew up at Holly and didn't speak to her for a day when she criticized his abs.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> He's been constantly binging since he's been there. He definitely has problems with food. Portioning and controlling what others eat as well as himself. Sneaking food at night when no one is around. Cheating multiple times as a Have Not by eating in the shower where the camera couldn't see. He blew up at Holly and didn't speak to her for a day when she criticized his abs.


ahhhhhhh, now it all makes sense. I had heard about Jackson eating in the shower while he was a have not. Lots of folks seemed to be in an uproar about that. Hadn't heard, however, these behavioral indicators that he has an eating disorder.

They need to do away with slop. They don't show the competitions or the effects on the broadcast show anyway. If the goal is to keep the contestants on edge the lack of sleep and simply being in the house already does enough for it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> ahhhhhhh, now it all makes sense. I had heard about Jackson eating in the shower while he was a have not. Lots of folks seemed to be in an uproar about that. Hadn't heard, however, these behavioral indicators that he has an eating disorder.
> 
> They need to do away with slop. They don't show the competitions or the effects on the broadcast show anyway. If the goal is to keep the contestants on edge the lack of sleep and simply being in the house already does enough for it.


During his argument with Holly, he mentioned that he had an eating disorder for 5 years. I agree that the Have Nots are pointless. He really shouldn't have volunteered though. (First week Cliff picked-but they all volunteered to be picked, second week it was the first 3 out in the HOH comp)


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> During his argument with Holly, he mentioned that he had an eating disorder for 5 years. I agree that the Have Nots are pointless. He really shouldn't have volunteered though. (First week Cliff picked-but they all volunteered to be picked, second week it was the first 3 out in the HOH comp)


Thanks for sharing. This puts a whole new twist on my perceptions of him. My child has an eating disorder. She's in recovery now, but being in the BB house is a TERRIBLE idea for someone like that.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

realityboy said:


> So far, she's leaning towards Jack/Michie, but she doesn't want Michie to go. Christie still has her power, but she's promised not to use it.


Grrrr. I think I would like to see Jack OR Michie and then either Holly or Sis. Need to break up the power couples!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> During his argument with Holly, he mentioned that he had an eating disorder for 5 years. I agree that the Have Nots are pointless. He really shouldn't have volunteered though. (First week Cliff picked-but they all volunteered to be picked, second week it was the first 3 out in the HOH comp)


I read on reddit that Michie volunteered again to be a have not.

Jess hasn't picked Have Nots yet.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

How much longer is Christie's power ?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> How much longer is Christie's power ?


This is the last week.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

verdugan said:


> I read on reddit that Michie volunteered again to be a have not.
> 
> Jess hasn't picked Have Nots yet.


Of course he did... it's not like he follows the rules!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Jess nominated Jack and Jackson


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Jess nominated Jack and Jackson


Wow! Who's controlling her HOH?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

There's a link of things just before the eviction. The feeds were off, but CBS sends out a satellite feed to someone before the live show. A fan recorded it and uploaded it to YouTube. It keeps getting taken down & reuploaded, but this link works for now.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Martha said:


> Wow! Who's controlling her HOH?


She's doing surprisingly well. She wants to make Jack think he's safe, then for them to vote him out.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, I guess Holly’s just an idiot that never took the meds for her rash:

Holly- They said that since I didnt take the medicine, it could still be from the hot tub and it spread. It could be an environment similar to the hot tub. 

Kat- It probably spreads in the hot shower...that everyone has sex in. ****ing crabs are a *****. I'm kidding.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

BB has Michie’s therapist coming in for 90 minute sessions a few times per week.

That *may* be a first. BB always has a therapist (Dr. Zachary) on hand, but I can’t recall her ever needing backup from the houseguest’s regular therapist.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow. I wonder if we'll get any hint about either of those things on broadcast tv.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

That seems a little unfair to have someone talk to their therapist during the game. Michie gets to vent to someone outside of the BB world, and that could be the edge he needs to keep playing. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Jessica won veto. I think Jack’s generally the lesser of two evils, but at least one of them is going.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> That seems a little unfair to have someone talk to their therapist during the game. Michie gets to vent to someone outside of the BB world, and that could be the edge he needs to keep playing. Doesn't seem right.


I totally agree.

In addition, if somebody needs to meet with their therapist for 90 mins SEVERAL times per week, they should not be in the Big Brother game to begin with.

He obviously has issues and he should be taking care of himself first instead of being in Big Brother.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

So can they keep this a secret all week and blindside Christie, Tommy, Sis, & Jack?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It takes Jessica to complete the job that Cliff couldn’t finish. Christie wanted to go after Cliff next week but this is great for Cliff because now maybe Jessica becomes a bigger target than Cliff in Christie’s eyes.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I thought it would simple for Jess to leave them both on the block and just vote out Jack, but she (& her allies) are making it more complicated trying to decide a replacement nominee for when she saves Michie.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> So can they keep this a secret all week and blindside Christie, Tommy, Sis, & Jack?


keep what a secret all week?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> I thought it would simple for Jess to leave them both on the block and just vote out Jack, but she (& her allies) are making it more complicated trying to decide a replacement nominee for when she saves Michie.


Why the F would she want to save Michie? Leave his arse up on the blocks.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Do they want Jack out instead of Michie because Kat is tight with Holly and Holly & Michie have a thing?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Aren't Jessica and Michie friends?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Why the F would she want to save Michie? Leave his arse up on the blocks.


The plan is to vote out Jack blindsiding Christie, Tommy, & Sis. Thankfully, Jess came to her senses and did not use the veto. (Nicole took credit with Nick for saving him)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Aren't Jessica and Michie friends?


Sort of. He was really nice to her when she was on the block because he wanted her to pick him for veto. (He never planned on saving her even though he promised that he would).

They're closer than her and Jack. I'm not sure I've ever seen those 2 speak.

Jessica is also very close to Kat who is close to Holly who is with Michie.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

prize & punishment veto comp:

jessica - veto
nick - $5,000
kat - hawaii
jack - allen the alien punishment for one day, allen randomly shows up to research jack, yelling and making a mess in the house
michie - white lab coat and glasses costume for one day, must get slimed in the backyard in "area 21" by aliens when announced
tommy - rocket costume for seven days, must visit each room of the house when there's an announcement, at either the speed of light (holding lights), sound (airhorns), or smell (smelly sponges)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

and the latest alliance chart and weekly stats (@89razorskate20):


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> prize & punishment veto comp:
> 
> jessica - veto
> nick - $5,000
> ...


I'm feeling guilty for things going almost as if I scripted it


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

So far the best part of Tommy’s punishment was him walking in* and interrupting Michie & Holly having sex, lol. He got out of that room pretty quickly. 

* When he gets a mission (speed of light, sound, or smell) he has to announce it in each room.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Last minute plans that will probably effect nothing. 

Jack is going to threaten Kat that he will expose her unless she votes for him to stay, and he plans to out her if she doesn’t go along with it. (She was in on the plan when they voted out Cliff, but pretended otherwise, so she could spy on the outsiders for the 6)

Michie plans on exposing that the ex-girlfriend that Jack has mentioned is Christie. (It’s not true although Jack’s ex does look similar to Christie)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Facepalm at Julie using the word “gyp” immediately after shaming Jack for his off color comments.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Facepalm at Julie using the word "gyp" immediately after shaming Jack for his off color comments.


Right?!?! I thought there would be an outcry about this in the media, but a Google search this morning didn't show anything. I haven't ventured to Reddit yet.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Waiting for things to happen today. I’m guessing the Road Trip will be before nominations. Tommy’s idea for noms is Kat/Cliff with Kat as the target, but no one really wants to vote out Kat.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Facepalm at Julie using the word "gyp" immediately after shaming Jack for his off color comments.


Yeah, that was definitely a poor word choice. In her defense, many people are unaware of the etymology of the word and have no idea it is offensive.

Does anyone else feel like Jack's answers to Julie seemed a little too rehearsed? There is no way he didn't know that was coming. Also, for those of you that have been closely following the live feeds, is there any truth to his statement that people had previously referred to the slop as "rice pudding"?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

gweempose said:


> Yeah, that was definitely a poor word choice. In her defense, many people are unaware of the etymology of the word and have no idea it is offensive.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like Jack's answers to Julie seemed a little too rehearsed? There is no way he didn't know that was coming. Also, for those of you that have been closely following the live feeds, is there any truth to his statement that people had previously referred to the slop as "rice pudding"?


Truth. i wasn't aware until some time in my late 20s, at which point I stopped using it.

Goooood point about Jack's answers seeming rehearsed, including the "thank you for the opportunity to clear this up Julie" (paraphrasing) comment.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Yeah, that was definitely a poor word choice. In her defense, many people are unaware of the etymology of the word and have no idea it is offensive.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like Jack's answers to Julie seemed a little too rehearsed? There is no way he didn't know that was coming. Also, for those of you that have been closely following the live feeds, is there any truth to his statement that people had previously referred to the slop as "rice pudding"?


I wasn't watching that morning so I didn't see the rice pudding comment live.

He did a few DRs before the live episode so I do think he was given a heads up.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

gweempose said:


> Yeah, that was definitely a poor word choice. In her defense, many people are unaware of the etymology of the word and have no idea it is offensive.


Like me (not that I ever use it - I'm likely to say rip off or cheat). Once it was pointed out, I thought maybe it was used on purpose by Julie/CBS to make the point of reinforcing Jack's defense of unintentional coincidence and to deflect from Jack. They certainly were already going out of their way to help take heat off of him.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm sure cbs has future plans for jack, if he survives the backlash and rehabilitates his image...


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm sure cbs has future plans for jack, if he survives the backlash and rehabilitates his image...


Probably Love Island.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I didn't catch Julie using the word "gypped". Can someone please quote her to jog my memory on the context of her statement?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> I didn't catch Julie using the word "gypped". Can someone please quote her to jog my memory on the context of her statement?


It was when she was saying goodbye to Jack. She said something to the effect of "We didn't "gyp" you out of your good-bye messages, we're going to show them on the after show." Closed captioning used "jip" on my screen.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Michie won the field trip. He’s safe. 
Christie is nominated. 
Sis got the punishment.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I hope Christie stays on the block so she can't vote, and Cliff's Angels have a chance, however slim, to avoid eviction.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> I hope Christie stays on the block so she can't vote, and Cliff's Angels have a chance, however slim, to avoid eviction.


If Christie stays up, she's gone. She only has Sis and maybe Nick.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Michie won the field trip. He's safe.
> Christie is nominated.
> Sis got the punishment.


Christie and Kat and cliff are nominated.

Edit: Cliff, not Will


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

verdugan said:


> Christie and Kat and Will are nominated.


Will??? Looks like it's Cliff.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Who is Will??


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Who is Will??


Cliff, I guess.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

aka hogg.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Who thinks they're a pawn and who thinks they are the target?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> aka hogg.


Anybody remember his brother from The Apprentice? He was on the very first (non-celeb) season. I know I watched, but I don't remember him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Who thinks they're a pawn and who thinks they are the target?


I don't think he told either that they were pawns. Tommy wants Kat out, but no one else really does. (Sis is afraid to send Kat to jury with Jack). Christie's in the most trouble unless she gets saved. Tommy has asked that they save her since she wasn't nominated by the HOH.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Nick & Michie chosen for veto. 

Basically, Nick, Tommy, & Christie vs Kat, Cliff, & Michie. A Nick, Tommy, or Christie win and Christie will be saved.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> It was when she was saying goodbye to Jack. She said something to the effect of "We didn't "gyp" you out of your good-bye messages, we're going to show them on the after show." Closed captioning used "jip" on my screen.


Ah... Yes, that jogged my memory... Thanks...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tommy won veto.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a feeling Cliff is gone unless Tommy is bold enough to backdoor Jackson.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I have a feeling Cliff is gone unless Tommy is bold enough to backdoor Jackson.


No replacement nominee if he saves Christie, and Jackson won safety. It's still a tossup, but it may be more tempting to oust Kat given her connection to Holly and Jackson.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

realityboy said:


> ... and Jackson won safety.


Yeah, I forgot. I need more sleep.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

veto ceremony went as expected, tommy used the veto on christie (no renom), cliff & kat on the block, tommy's target is kat.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> veto ceremony went as expected, tommy used the veto on christie (no renom), cliff & kat on the block, tommy's target is kat.


Ugh...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm sad that we will lose an interesting character this week, no matter how the vote goes. The good news is that the house is interesting! I hated when one group was running everything. Now we have a splintered group and alliances that are in motion, which makes a much more interesting show.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tommy, Sis, Nick, & Christie were starting a new 6 with Nicole & Cliff. Nicole felt bad about leaving out Jess so she told her about it. Once again Nicole trusted the wrong person as Jess blabbed to everyone fully outing this alliance. Kat was mad at Cliff and outed the Angels. 

I don’t think it affects this week’s vote, but it may inform next week as Jess moved herself up the target list.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Michie won. Ugh. (I know people like him now that he’s against Christie, but he’s the same creep he always was). 

I’m sick of Cliff’s try-hard playing for the camera to win America’s Favorite, too. It’s so off-putting.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Michie seems set on Cliff/Sis nominations with an attempt to backdoor Christie.

Edit: Maybe he’s going to put her up now but with a pawn. So Cliff/Christie. 

He’s dead set against putting up Tommy or Nick.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Michie seems set on Cliff/Sis nominations with an attempt to backdoor Christie.
> 
> Edit: Maybe he's going to put her up now but with a pawn. So Cliff/Christie.
> 
> He's dead set against putting up Tommy or Nick.


I can see Nick sliming his way to the end. Not my first choice.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I can see Nick sliming his way to the end. Not my first choice.


Looks like Michie's circled back around to nominating Sis/Christie. He wants to get Christie out without upsetting Tommy.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Michie seems set on Cliff/Sis nominations with an attempt to backdoor Christie.
> 
> Edit: Maybe he's going to put her up now but with a pawn. So Cliff/Christie.
> 
> He's dead set against putting up Tommy or Nick.


Why is he so against putting up Tommy or Sis? I thought he gave up on them when they aligned with Christy?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Why is he so against putting up Tommy or Sis? I thought he gave up on them when they aligned with Christy?


Sis might go up. Michie & Holly really want to work with Tommy once Christie's gone. Christie was the only one that Michie has an issue with. It's personal. Otherwise, the 6 would've gotten back together. Tommy & Nick are completely off the table this week.

Edit: Michie did indeed nominate Christie & Sis


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Doing the math between now and the Sept. 25th finale, there’s one double eviction week (not counting final 3 finale week) IF one person goes to jury every other week. If they do a twist one week where nobody goes to jury there has to be two double eviction weeks (not counting finale week).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Doing the math between now and the Sept. 25th finale, there's one double eviction week (not counting final 3 finale week) IF one person goes to jury every other week. If they do a twist one week where nobody goes to jury there has to be two double eviction weeks (not counting finale week).


Off by 1. Usually the 5th place person goes out on a "surprise" eviction just a few days before 4th place. We're actually right on track with last year which had one DE but also a Battleback. I don't think we'll get a Battleback after how they buried Jack on stage, but we might get some sort of skip week to keep in the DE.

(Also Michie won veto)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Of course that’s just if they follow pattern. They could skip the “surprise” eviction or even go to finale with 4 or 2 instead of 3. It’s awfully predictable for a show with the tag line “Expect the Unexpected”.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

OK, so that pattern for the week before finale week (I had forgotten or hadn’t noticed) is kind of like a DE week but not back-to-back on the same evening.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> OK, so that pattern for the week before finale week (I had forgotten or hadn't noticed) is kind of like a DE week but not back-to-back on the same evening.


Yep, it's always a surprise and they tape it a few days before and show it on Wednesday with the final 4 eviction on Thursday. (I'm guessing there's just not enough drama to give the final 4 eviction it's own week-nominees are just whoever isn't HOH or Veto winner).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m not sure that Christie has much chance to stay, but she’s going to try to blow up Nick’s game on her way out. She’s planning on doing it during Taco Tuesday. (They cook tacos for dinner every Tuesday night).


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> I'm not sure that Christie has much chance to stay, but she's going to try to blow up Nick's game on her way out. She's planning on doing it during Taco Tuesday. (They cook tacos for dinner every Tuesday night).


Will Tommy be sad she's gone because he lost his ally or happy because then there's less of a risk that the HGs in the house wil find out they KNOW EACH OTHER.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

From Dingo:

A mystery hit at 8.26pm: Cliff and Tommy were chatting in the backyard and feeds went to fishies. That's not unusual in itself, but the fishies swam until 9.30pm, with After Dark running some other show during that time although @BBADOrwell had tweeted the usual "time to get our #BBAD on" at 9pm. A new Twitter account popped up during the outage saying "someone just blasted this on a loudspeaker outside the house: CHRISTIE AND TOMMY KNOW EACH OTHER" with an audio recording that included Christie Diary saying it could be a horrible thing if anyone finds out they know each other. The recording was way too long and complicated for wall shouting purposes, if indeed it really was played outside the wall (or across the canal). While the account's handle was @bigbrotherover1, its alias was bigbrotheroverheard4024. 4024 is the street number of the studio lot, so that was a nice detail that gave it a bit of credibility, something most trolls wouldn't know or bother with.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

As much as I dislike Christy and Tommy, that is completely unfair to them. I don't like this trend that BB Fans think they have any right to either (a) manipulate the games to their liking, or (b) take action against HGs they dislike. I was reading that people are leaving negative Yelp(?) reviews about Christy's business. That is uncalled for.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> From Dingo:
> 
> A mystery hit at 8.26pm: Cliff and Tommy were chatting in the backyard and feeds went to fishies. That's not unusual in itself, but the fishies swam until 9.30pm, with After Dark running some other show during that time although @BBADOrwell had tweeted the usual "time to get our #BBAD on" at 9pm. A new Twitter account popped up during the outage saying "someone just blasted this on a loudspeaker outside the house: CHRISTIE AND TOMMY KNOW EACH OTHER" with an audio recording that included Christie Diary saying it could be a horrible thing if anyone finds out they know each other. The recording was way too long and complicated for wall shouting purposes, if indeed it really was played outside the wall (or across the canal). While the account's handle was @bigbrotherover1, its alias was bigbrotheroverheard4024. 4024 is the street number of the studio lot, so that was a nice detail that gave it a bit of credibility, something most trolls wouldn't know or bother with.


The gentleman that did this was posting on Jokers last night under the name Roger Graimes. I don't think any hgs heard the message. They just went inside and shortly after that they went to bed.

Edit: Ok, maybe Cliff did hear. It's always hard to tell because BB instructs then not to talk about it. It doesn't seem to have made an impact regardless.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> The gentleman that did this was posting on Jokers last night under the name Roger Graimes. I don't think any hgs heard the message. They just went inside and shortly after that they went to bed.
> 
> Edit: Ok, maybe Cliff did hear. It's always hard to tell because BB instructs then not to talk about it. It doesn't seem to have made an impact regardless.


Kemi mentioned on RHAP that the Christie/Tommy friendship seemed very feasible in the house given that they're both gay. It seemed logical that their similar background/experiences would bond them.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Kemi mentioned on RHAP that the Christie/Tommy friendship seemed very feasible in the house given that they're both gay. It seemed logical that their similar background/experiences would bond them.


But no one knows that they knew each other BEFORE the game - that they were practically family! She dated his Aunt for SEVEN YEARS.

If the house found out about this - it would be BEDLAM.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> But no one knows that they knew each other BEFORE the game - that they were practically family! She dated his Aunt for SEVEN YEARS.
> 
> If the house found out about this - it would be BEDLAM.


Sure would! I was just giving insight into why they haven't seem to be "caught" yet by the other house guests.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Taco Tuesday was more eventful than I had predicted.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I hope they don't decide to keep Christie. Ugh.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jcondon said:


> I hope they don't decide to keep Christie. Ugh.


It would be an impressive move if she could make it happen.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh boy! I don't want that to happen... but, agree. She is pretty good at talking, talking, talking her way into/out of things it seems.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

SoBelle0 said:


> Oh boy! I don't want that to happen... but, agree. She is pretty good at talking, talking, talking her way into/out of things it seems.


I think you mean crying, crying, crying.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

well, she stayed...


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

No! Not the hot chick. 

What’s the point of watching anymore.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Julie looks like she just rolled out of bed.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Prank week seems like a vehicle for nobody to be eliminated so they can have a double elimination later in the season.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Prank week seems like a vehicle for nobody to be eliminated so they can have a double elimination later in the season.


It really does. Julie did say there would be an eviction next week, but if the prank is on us...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Ugh...they told them about the prankster. Worse prank ever. (They don’t know who it is, but they know how it works)

Edit: It’s Nick.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Is the prankster safe from eviction or can they be backdoored if the veto holder removes the HOH's nom?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> Is the prankster safe from eviction or can they be backdoored if the veto holder removes the HOH's nom?


Not safe at all. It's anonymous. They can be put up as Holly's one nominee.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Be cool if holly picks her 2 noms as normal, then the box goes to prankster, he replaces one, then on nom night she gets the prank at the table.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

You can't tell the prankee about the prank, before the prank! What the heck?

I didn't vote for Nick, but think it's a good play from "America." 

You know why that's in quotes. HA!


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I just went in to vote but says it's over. I was going to vote for Christie, just to shake things up some more


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm glad the prankster is Nick. I don't particularly like him, but that's who I would have voted for if I had actually voted. I think he is the person with the highest likelihood of using the prank power in an interesting and significant way.

I still don't understand how Christie managed to save herself from eviction yesterday? Can someone who has a better knowledge of the live feeds fill me in? Are they all really that scared of her that she can just yell and cry until they submit to her will?


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gweempose said:


> I still don't understand how Christie managed to save herself from eviction yesterday? Can someone who has a better knowledge of the live feeds fill me in? Are they all really that scared of her that she can just yell and cry until they submit to her will?


2 reasons that I understand:

1) Once it became clear that Nick has been playing both sides of the house, Christie is offered herself up to be the one to get blood on her hands to take him out (so they don't have to)
2) Sis if not taken out now was going to float as a goat until the end (the fear) and .....the logic falls of there.

I think they are going to live to regret this one.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Even before Christie went to war with Nick I could see how Nicole/Cliff/Jessica might want to save Christie. With Michie and Christie and now Nick distracting each other it might be less likely those three immediately turn their attention to what’s left of Cliff’s Angels.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Squeak said:


> 2) Sis if not taken out now was going to float as a goat until the end (the fear) and .....the logic falls of there.


It's reminds me of the Monty Hall Problem. The thought being that there are only 2 spots at the end. To have a chance to win the money, you have to be in one of the 2 spots. If everyone is going to take Sis to the end because they know that they'll beat her, then there really aren't 2 spots at the end, there is only 1 spot.

As a player that isn't Sis, that isn't good news from a probability standpoint. If there are 8 players left, you want the chance of being in the last 2 spots to be 25% (2/8), not 12.5%.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

no surprises - holly nom'd nick, prankster (nick) nom'd christie.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And Michie won veto.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

That should make things interesting.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

And more crying from Christie.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

holly wants the noms to stay the same, so michie's not using the veto, making the pankster twist dead - the interesting part is christie would have been holly's second nom, so prankster nick simply ended up doing what holly wanted to begin with - the twist had zero impact on the game.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Hoping Christie finally cries herself out of the house.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

looks like we have christie's waterworks to look forward to a little longer, michie didn't use the veto as expected, and nick knows he's going to jury. 

nick finally decided to begin counting votes (a little late there, pardner), and realized with christie on the block next to him, he has no hope of securing enough votes to stay, so he's toast - oops! - and no blindside, either.

side note: the house now knows nick was the prankster.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Did anyone see the clowns last night? They had scary clowns appearing in the mirrors to scare them. Fairly entertaining. I’m sure it’ll make a cute segment. The best part was when a terrified Nicole came out of the DR to find the house completely empty as everyone hid while she was in there.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> nick finally decided to begin counting votes (a little late there, pardner), and realized with christie on the block next to him, he has no hope of securing enough votes to stay, so he's toast - oops! - and no blindside, either.


Not 100% sure it matter who he was up against with Michie, Holly, Cliff and Nicole in a 4 person alliance. But I assume he didn't know that.

Wouldn't he have been maybe slightly better off putting up Michie (moot point since he won Veto anyway)?

Jessica I don't think was ever going to vote Christie out and neither was Tommy. So he had to get everyone else to vote her out.

I think Nick might have been able to get Jessica and Nicole to vote Michie out. Maybe Cliff or Christie. His treatment of women might have been his undoing. Would have probably taken some serious campaigning but more doable then him surviving against Christie.

Then again I don't think Cliff or Nicole would have the balls to make a move.

Again all moot but I think he had to know vs Christie he loses. Or at least should have known.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jcondon said:


> Jessica I don't think was ever going to vote Christie out and neither was Tommy. So he had to get everyone else to vote her out.
> ...
> Again all moot but I think he had to know vs Christie he loses. Or at least should have known.


yep, this was his downfall, he didn't think through the votes before nominating christie.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

So with Nick gone is it split as follows? 

Holly Michie Cliff and Nicole
vs
Christie Tommy Jess


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> So with Nick gone is it split as follows?
> 
> Holly Michie Cliff and Nicole
> vs
> Christie Tommy Jess


I think that's pretty much how it'll end up. Holly & Michie think they have a deal with Christie as well.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Per CBS.com, tonight is another endurance that’ll play out on feeds.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I'm a Zingbot fan, they just need to work on the zings a bit more! The funny part of Zingbot is seeing the HG reaction. The buzzard shot really seemed to get to Holly.


Her reaction later that night after it was insinuated that the buzzard comment referred to not only her age but her taking Kat's leftovers (Michie) was even better. Apparently she was under the impression that we did not know about Kat/Michie.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Her reaction later that night after it was insinuated that the buzzard comment referred to not only her age but her taking Kat's leftovers (Michie) was even better. Apparently she was under the impression that we did not know about Kat/Michie.


Ohh!!!! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Dan's funeral: An oral history of the greatest 'Big Brother' moment ever

Not sure if this was posted here or not. It's an in depth look at Dan's funeral from Dalton Ross. Cross posting to the episode thread in case anyone's interested that's avoiding spoilers for this year.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And Jess is out.

Edit: Cliff's out.
Christie’s out.
Nicole’s out.
Tommy’s out. 

Michie won.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I surprised me. Thought tommy would win.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> And Jess is out.
> 
> Edit: Cliff's out.
> Christie's out.
> ...


Not surprising that Jess was first out again.

She took a really hard fall. I'm not sure what she was exoecting, water? Lots of cushions?

If nobody posts the video tonight, I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

michie's talking about jess & christie as noms, jess as the target (!).

here's the dr count through week 9 (@clamperls4):


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like a boring season. Has been so far and looks like nothing is going to change. Mostly unlikable guests and sheep.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

michie nom'd jess & christie, as expected.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I don’t like this move from an entertainment perspective. Jessica is a nonentity, and it’ll make for a boring week, but it’s basically the same move that Nicole did on S18 before going on to win. She won HOH at final 7, and instead of splitting up either of the other 2 couples, she took out Michelle so that the other 2 couples would go after each other instead of her & Corey.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

joining michie, christie, & jess for the veto comp, will be cliff, tommy, & nicole. 

outside christie or jess using it on themselves, the only wild card appears to be tommy (who'll probably save christie), as it appears cliff or nicole won't use the veto, and neither will michie.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167311503235534848


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It WAS Hide & Go Veto. They’ve been expecting it and talking about hiding spots all season. Tommy won.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167311503235534848


paraphrasing...
tweet 1: Michie and Nicole have more chemistry than Michie and Holly 
tweet 2: That's because Jackson actually cares about Nicole


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I hate to just keep stealing from Twitter, but sometimes text doesn't really do it justice. I made it to part 11 before I tapped. Ugh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168065437092872192


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> I hate to just keep stealing from Twitter, but sometimes text doesn't really do it justice. I made it to part 11 before I tapped. Ugh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168065437092872192


I didn't even watch any of the video clips, but just reading the tweets is paiiiiinful! yikes.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

And the comments. So many replies that he’s just mad. It is her fault. What the heck, people? 
He is a manipulating her emotions over and over... and just plain being an @$$!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> And the comments. So many replies that he's just mad. It is her fault. What the heck, people?
> He is a manipulating her emotions over and over... and just plain being an @$$!


I didn't even read the comments. Yuck. I saw about half hour of this on BBAD last night, but it just kept going on & on. The way he's gaslighting her is just so hard to watch.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my only question: why is she being called beth?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> my only question: why is she being called beth?


Oh, lol. Early in the season, right after David came back, he couldn't remember her name and called her Beth.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

He is a f*cking tool and has been since the beginning of the show.

He and Jack both.

Losers.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> He is a f*cking tool and has been since the beginning of the show.
> 
> He and Jack both.
> 
> Losers.


I always thought it was telling that Jack didn't have anyone sign releases, and no one with him in his intro other than his dog.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

veto meeting, tommy saved christie, cliff is renom sitting next to jess on the block.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Labor Day party on Pop. They gave them a grill and hot dogs, burgers, & beer.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Labor Day party on Pop. They gave them a grill and hot dogs, burgers, & beer.


That sounds like a lot of fun for the HGs.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

realityboy said:


> Labor Day party on Pop. They gave them a grill and hot dogs, burgers, & beer.


No watermelon?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> No watermelon?


They did give them,err, *him* watermelon!!!

EDIT: Clarified the true recipient of the watermelon


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

That was actually a pretty good edit for Michie. They had the material to make that a lot worse.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

That's what I was thinking! Though in the Wednesday episode thread it seems like he came across poorly to the watchers. When I watched I thought Holly came off badly and attacking him in front of other people but doesn't seem like that's getting the chatter. His "you're like all of my exes" was gag inducing.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

There was also a misunderstanding during the comp. They tried to coordinate but failed. Cliff told Michie that his veto was hidden in the bathroom so that Michie wouldn’t find it. Michie thought he said buckroom. I’ve never heard them refer to it as that, but apparently that’s the target room where Tommy’s was hidden.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I think it was "bunk" room, like where the beds are?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

There's a buck on the outside of the door.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

coming back next summer (along with julie) :up: :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169646163122745344


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> coming back next summer (along with julie) :up: :


Hopefully with a few more likable characters.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

jcondon said:


> Hopefully with a few more likable characters.


That would be too off-brand.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure why they didn’t do HOH last night. Swaggy had tweeted from backstage before it was to start, but they told the hgs it wouldn’t happen until today.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Not a Swaggy fan. Wish it was someone else


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

jcondon said:


> Hopefully with a few more likable characters.


You know, I like this cast a lot more than last year's cast, especially if we just consider the post-jury, minus Jack. Last year the only likable one was Kaycee. This year, Cliff, Nicole, and Tommy, even Holly/Beth all come across as decent people.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Not sure why they didn't do HOH last night. Swaggy had tweeted from backstage before it was to start, but they told the hgs it wouldn't happen until today.


Maybe because Holly is sick, and Cliff apparently had an asthma attack after the live show - and they didn't want to do it with 2 sick houseguests?

Just a guess...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Maybe because Holly is sick, and Cliff apparently had an asthma attack after the live show - and they didn't want to do it with 2 sick houseguests?
> 
> Just a guess...


Maybe. I think that was Cliff's guess as well.

I guess it just finished up, Jackson won per Swaggy. (Feeds aren't back but he tweeted out the winner, lol)


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

realityboy said:


> Maybe. I think that was Cliff's guess as well.
> 
> I guess it just finished up, Jackson won per Swaggy. (Feeds aren't back but he tweeted out the winner, lol)


Ugh - but hopefully that means Cliff and Nicole are safe. Nicole could have (and wish she had) put them up last night and didn't. Cliff and Nicole have been loyal to Jackson/Holly. But my goodness, we need to get Jackson out of there so Holly can breath again. He is so manipulating her - he is toxic.

If someone is "like all my exes" - maybe the problem isn't all the exes....


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dthmj said:


> Ugh - but hopefully that means Cliff and Nicole are safe. Nicole could have (and wish she had) put them up last night and didn't. Cliff and Nicole have been loyal to Jackson/Holly. But my goodness, we need to get Jackson out of there so Holly can breath again. He is so manipulating her - he is toxic.
> 
> If someone is "like all my exes" - maybe the problem isn't all the exes....


If Tommy wins veto, Cliff or Nicole are gone this week so they're only relatively safe. Last night may have been the last chance to evict Michie. Unfortunately, that's the consequence to not going after him earlier.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I would hate for Michie to win BB - I hope whoever he is up against will win. Do they do 2 or 3 in the finale?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I would hate for Michie to win BB - I hope whoever he is up against will win. Do they do 2 or 3 in the finale?


Just 2. (3rd place is evicted on finale night)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

michie is the new hoh.

swaggy posted a spoiler to say it wasn't even close...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Speaking of Swaggy C, did we discuss this last year? I was fairly neutral on him prior to this:

A Big Brother houseguest's cancer, a fundraiser, and a social media fight


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Speaking of Swaggy C, did we discuss this last year? I was fairly neutral on him prior to this:
> 
> A Big Brother houseguest's cancer, a fundraiser, and a social media fight


wow, that video was a big mistake (as was trying to organize this type of a fundraiser without experience or sponsors) - adding angry excuses never helps the situation. while it's not that unusual of an occurrence as far as charity fundraising goes, it's still unfortunate.

the bottom line says it all:



> Two Big Brother houseguests without cancer got $4,000 for putting on an event designed to raise money for a houseguest who had cancer
> The houseguest who had cancer received $800.
> A charity, ZERO Prostate Cancer, also received $800.
> Of that $5,600, about 71 percent went to the two people without cancer, and about 28 percent went to someone who had cancer and a cancer charity.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> wow, that video was a big mistake (as was trying to organize this type of a fundraiser without experience or sponsors) - adding angry excuses never helps the situation. while it's not that unusual of an occurrence as far as charity fundraising goes, it's still unfortunate.
> 
> the bottom line says it all:
> 
> ​


FWIW, once he found out the facts, Fessie gave his money to Kevin privately. And Fessie and Haleigh separated themselves from Swaggy & Bayleigh.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Not sure why they didn't do HOH last night. Swaggy had tweeted from backstage before it was to start, but they told the hgs it wouldn't happen until today.


Ugh, can't stand Swaggy and Bayleigh.

I will be skipping Sunday's episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

michie nom'd tommy & cliff, with tommy as his target and cliff as the pawn - tommy knows he must win this veto to stay off the jury.

looking forward to the bb comics veto comp!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> michie nom'd tommy & cliff, with tommy as his target and cliff as the pawn - tommy knows he must win this veto to stay off the jury.
> 
> looking forward to the bb comics veto comp!


I hope Nicole wins the veto and takes off Cliff. Beth must go up and then Cliff/Nichole vote her off.

I'm manifesting that!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

^Manifest the truth, Bro!


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

verdugan said:


> I hope Nicole wins the veto and takes off Cliff. Beth must go up and then Cliff/Nichole vote her off.
> 
> I'm manifesting that!


Manifest you did. Nicole won.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Squeak said:


> Manifest you did. Nicole won.


Get out!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Sweet!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Squeak said:


> Manifest you did. Nicole won.


and, she's already confirmed to cliff that he's coming off the block, meaning holly (beth?) goes up, and cliff & nicole have a decision to make...which may have just became a little more difficult, because...

...tommy revealed to michie & holly before the veto comp that he had a long-standing relationship with christie, so they now (should) know he has a guaranteed jury vote if he makes it to finale night (stupid, stupid, stupid!). i have a strong feeling that nicole & cliff will soon be hearing about this revelation in the near future...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Squeak said:


> Manifest you did. Nicole won.


Holy cow!

Talk about peaking at the right time.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> and, she's already confirmed to cliff that he's coming off the block, meaning holly (beth?) goes up, and cliff & nicole have a decision to make...which may have just became a little more difficult, because...
> 
> ...tommy revealed to michie & holly before the veto comp that he had a long-standing relationship with christie, so they now (should) know he has a guaranteed jury vote if he makes it to finale night (stupid, stupid, stupid!). i have a strong feeling that nicole & cliff will soon be hearing about this revelation in the near future...


Not happy that Tommy is sabotaging my manifested scenario.

As much as I want Cliff and Nicole to vote off Beth, I can totally understand why they would decide to vote off Tommy.

He should've kept his mouth shut. There was zero upside to sharing that information.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

This decision is really up to Nicole. If she wants to make the move and Cliff’s not on board, she could save Tommy instead.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone here ever followed bbupdates on Twitter or not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170429152446603265


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> This decision is really up to Nicole. If she wants to make the move and Cliff's not on board, she could save Tommy instead.


She said that both her and Cliff will vote to keep Beth (at least as of Sunday morning). It looks like Tommy is a goner.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

verdugan said:


> She said that both her and Cliff will vote to keep Beth (at least as of Sunday morning). It looks like Tommy is a goner.


I think so. Both moves have pros & cons, but saving Tommy would be the riskier plan, and they seem to be fairly risk averse. Of course, I expect her to change her mind a few times this week as there's nothing else going on at all. (Of all the options to get the schedule on track without a buyback, it seems they chose the most boring one by stretching F5 & F4 both out for full weeks.)


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

As much as I think it was really stupid for Tommy to blab about this relationship with Christie outside the house, I really don't think it would hurt him too much because everyone already realized they were tight within the house and he likely had her vote anyway. Or am I missing something?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

MauriAnne said:


> As much as I think it was really stupid for Tommy to blab about this relationship with Christie outside the house, I really don't think it would hurt him too much because everyone already realized they were tight within the house and he likely had her vote anyway. Or am I missing something?


living near each other or having met before is an entirely different circumstance than one having dating the other's family member for seven years.

here's an in-depth description of the conversation from big brother network, along with another revelation from michie:



> Tommy is sitting with the last showmance in the HOH room when he suddenly shifts the discussion. "I want to tell you guys something, that I knew Christie before coming into the house," explains Tommy. Jackson and Holly are quickly stopped in their tracks. Holly had been railing on Tommy about how awful she found Christie to be as a justification for why Holly had voted her out and now she realizes how far she had wedged her foot in her mouth. She profusely apologizes for her comments.
> 
> Tommy asks the pair to keep this secret between the three of them as he continues. He details that Christie had dated his aunt and with that connection, he "had to go with it". Presumably, he means "it" as Christie's undesirable behavior. He's trying to shift the blame of his game moves onto Christie's back, suggesting he didn't want to do those things but was pressured into it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

My wife and I were talking about this yesterday. Nicole and Cliff control the vote. It seems like they would be better off voting out Holly. Michie can't play in the next HOH and they would solidify an ally with Tommy. Granted all the major power rests with the Veto holder next week, but it is now three against one (and one of the three will be HOH). If they vote out Tommy, it is not 2 against 1 in the HOH and 2 against 2 in the Veto. 

Plus this gives either of them a decent "resume" builder.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TriBruin said:


> My wife and I were talking about this yesterday. Nicole and Cliff control the vote. It seems like they would be better off voting out Holly. Michie can't play in the next HOH and they would solidify an ally with Tommy. Granted all the major power rests with the Veto holder next week, but it is now three against one (and one of the three will be HOH). If they vote out Tommy, it is not 2 against 1 in the HOH and 2 against 2 in the Veto.


nicole is all over this, but she's having trouble convincing cliff to break his word to michie & holly to vote holly out on thursday. she still has 3 days left to work on him, so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Cliff seems very much a man of his word. It's a great trait to have in a husband and a friend, but not so much in the game of Big Brother.

So - I'm confused - who all knew each other before?

Tommy & Christie
Holly & Kat (was that really just rumor, or fact?)
Kat & Jackson? 

Is that it?

I seem to recall Julie was hinting at people who know each other early in the season, but nothing really came of it except the Holly/Kat possible connection that I didn't think anyone really copped to.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

dthmj said:


> Cliff seems very much a man of his word. It's a great trait to have in a husband and a friend, but not so much in the game of Big Brother.


true, but cliff's not a stupid player, either - for all we know, these conversations may be a show for the feeds, to be potentially aired on the show, a way to save face.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Another fight apparently between Holly and Jackson. No idea how reliable/accurate this source is but it doesn't paint Holly in a very favorable light either. She picks a fight over him considering going on another reality show where the contestants are known to hook up? Why not wait until you are out of the house and see if you can stand each other in the real world? Worry about him hooking up on some other show if/when he applies and is accepted? Perhaps by then you will have moved on.

'Big Brother 21': Jackson's Desire to Compete on 'The Challenge' Led To Another Fight With Holly


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I hope Cliff and Nicole make the big move and vote out Holly. Seems like it would be better for their game then going head to head with Jackson and Holly. Tommy maybe helps them get Jackson out. 

Cliff and Nicole would probably do better in a final 3 against Tommy then Jackson IMO. 

I would be surprised though if they don't just follow the plan and vote out Tommy.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dthmj said:


> Cliff seems very much a man of his word. It's a great trait to have in a husband and a friend, but not so much in the game of Big Brother.
> 
> So - I'm confused - who all knew each other before?
> 
> ...


Tommy & Christie were longtime friends and then she dated his aunt. 
Holly & Kat have met a few times on the pageant circuit. 
Jackson & Holly have a few friends in common, and he had followed her on Instagram for awhile until his ex made him unfollow her. They had never met.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Jackson & Holly have a few friends in common, and he had followed her on Instagram for awhile until his ex made him unfollow her. They had never met.


Thanks for that. I didn't know there was any connection between them.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

first, the veto ceremony business: nicole uses the veto on cliff, holly is the renom, holly & tommy are on the block.

nicole & cliff are having serious conversations on who to keep, and it now appears they are both leaning towards keeping tommy and breaking up the showmance, but the only thing that's confirmed at this point is that they've decided to work together this week so there isn't a tie.

tommy has offered to throw the next hoh to nicole & cliff, then fight for the veto to help them evict michie. 

michie isn't campaigning very strongly to save holly. he tells nicole & cliff he wouldn't be here if it weren't for them, he loves them, and he understands it's all game going forward (hinting it's ok to send holly to jury).


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

pleasevoteouthollypleasevoteouthollypleasevoteouthollypleasevoteouthollypleasevoteouthollypleasevoteoutholly


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> first, the veto ceremony business: nicole uses the veto on cliff, holly is the renom, holly & tommy are on the block.
> 
> nicole & cliff are having serious conversations on who to keep, and it now appears they are both leaning towards keeping tommy and breaking up the showmance, but the only thing that's confirmed at this point is that they've decided to work together this week so there isn't a tie.
> 
> ...


I do this come to pass. Not only is it the right decision for Cliff and Nicole, but I think it helps build some credibility with jury. It may not be enough for Nicole to win, but maybe enough for Cliff to beat Tommy.

If they vote out Holly, then we have

Cliff, Nicole, or Tommy as next HOH
Veto winner controls the eviction, unless they are HOH.

I think all three would vote out Miche if they had the chance. (Although Cliff may struggle with it.)

Worst case is Miche wins veto and Cliff/Nichole/Tommy are on the block (depending on who HOH is). My guess is Miche votes out Cliff or Tommy, if Cliff is HOH. Nicole is likely safe and is probably has the $50K wrapped up right now.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> michie isn't campaigning very strongly to save holly. he tells nicole & cliff he wouldn't be here if it weren't for them, he loves them, and he understands it's all game going forward (hinting it's ok to send holly to jury).


Yeah, because he is sick of her now....


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

branden over at big bother network posted on this debate yesterday, and he makes valid points - there is no right or wrong this week, it's a decision between bad choices:



> *Evict Holly over Tommy*
> *Pros:*
> 
> Showmance is broken up.
> ...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> branden over at big bother network posted on this debate yesterday, and he makes valid points - there is no right or wrong this week, it's a decision between bad choices:
> 
> ​


Two things I would disagree with on his assessment.

One, I don't think that Holly would be a bitter juror. In fact, I don't think this is going to be a bitter jury at all. Everyone, from what I have seen, generally likes and respects each other. They just know they are playing the game and that eventually nearly everyone is going to be voted out.

Two, I am not sure that Tommy beats Cliff head to head. Cliff is very well liked and, quite frankly, neither has done much in the game except hang on. You can almost argue that Cliff has done more to survive since he had to fight his way back in to the game early on.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Unpopular opinion: Nicole beats both Cliff and Tommy, loses to Michie.

In terms of knowing each other, I think someone said Jackson actually knew Kat outside the house too, that they met once before.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> branden over at big bother network posted on this debate yesterday, and he makes valid points - there is no right or wrong this week, it's a decision between bad choices:
> 
> ​


One thing I noticed is that the list of Cons include a lot of "could".

I say that voting out Holly is still the way to go.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

verdugan said:


> One thing I noticed is that the list of Cons include a lot of "could".
> 
> I say that voting out Holly is still the way to go.


i agree, holly needs to go to jury, but i'm still not convinced they should keep tommy over michie. either way, we'll know soon enough, the veto will decide this next week.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Squeak said:


> Yeah, because he is sick of her now....


Plus he'd have her vote in the jury if he made the finals.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i agree, holly needs to go to jury, but i'm still not convinced they should keep tommy over michie. either way, we'll know soon enough, the veto will decide this next week.


I freaking hate Michie. However if he is final two vs ANYONE he deserves to win. He was a beast in comps and seemingly not as hated in the house as he is in by viewers. Tommy doesn't deserve to win over him. I guess bitter jury members could screw him but I don't think so this year.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jcondon said:


> I freaking hate Michie. However if he is final two vs ANYONE he deserves to win. He was a beast in comps and seemingly not as hated in the house as he is in by viewers. Tommy doesn't deserve to win over him. I guess bitter jury members could screw him but I don't think so this year.


Exactly what I think. He'll get a ton of respect from the jury, many of whom were in alliances with him. He wins if he's there at the end. If he's not, it's up for grabs.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

jcondon said:


> I freaking hate Michie. However if he is final two vs ANYONE he deserves to win. He was a beast in comps and seemingly not as hated in the house as he is in by viewers. Tommy doesn't deserve to win over him. I guess bitter jury members could screw him but I don't think so this year.


Sadly I agree. I think he's a horrible human being, but he has played better than any of the other 4 left in the house.

I hope he doesn't make it to final 3.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m out of town this week so no feeds, but it sounds like the tide turned against Tommy last night. Nicole was still conflicted and was calling a house meeting when feeds cut for tonight’s show.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

verdugan said:


> Sadly I agree. I think he's a horrible human being, but he has played better than any of the other 4 left in the house.
> 
> I hope he doesn't make it to final 3.


Yep


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Nicole won HOH


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

^Nice.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Yep


He's a horrible human being, did I say that already?

But game-wise, it was impressive how he was able to keep Holly and get Tommy booted.

I'm afraid that there's no way to get him out now.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

verdugan said:


> He's a horrible human being, did I say that already?
> 
> But game-wise, it was impressive how he was able to keep Holly and get Tommy booted.
> 
> I'm afraid that there's no way to get him out now.


There still is a 50/50 chance they can evict him this week. It is all about the Veto this week. If Nicole or Cliff win it, Miche goes to jury, if Holly or Miche win it, Cliff goes to the jury.

Nicole peaking at the right time? Two HOHs and a Veto win in the last couple of weeks. Would this be enough for the Jury to give her the win over Holly? I still don't think she beat Cliff (and Miche is the favorite), but she has a chance. Let's say she wins final HOH, would she take Holly over Cliff? Is that better for her game (ie. could beat Holly) or worse (disloyal to her F2 commitment). Any chance, if she were to win final HOH, taking Cliff is respected by the jury?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Right now I think she'd beat either Holly OR Cliff. Cliff hasn't done much since the early part of the season.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Nicole peaking at the right time? Two HOHs and a Veto win in the last couple of weeks. Would this be enough for the Jury to give her the win over Holly? I still don't think she beat Cliff (and Miche is the favorite), but she has a chance. Let's say she wins final HOH, would she take Holly over Cliff? Is that better for her game (ie. could beat Holly) or worse (disloyal to her F2 commitment). Any chance, if she were to win final HOH, taking Cliff is respected by the jury?


I think Nicole stands a better chance against Beth in F2 than against Cliff. She can make the case that Holly was carried by her alliance initially and then by Michie, while Nicole was always an outsider.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

verdugan said:


> I think Nicole stands a better chance against Beth in F2 than against Cliff. She can make the case that Holly was carried by her alliance initially and then by Michie, while Nicole was always an outsider.


If Nicole makes the F2, then I think her argument has to be "Yes, I floated in the first half of the season. But, I was on the outside of a huge alliance. If I started making waves, my name moves up the target list. I had to keep my head down. But once the alliance broke up, I worked my way in to a new alliance. Yes, I sucked at comps early in the season, but I am finishing strong!"


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> There still is a 50/50 chance they can evict him this week. It is all about the Veto this week. If Nicole or Cliff win it, Miche goes to jury, if Holly or Miche win it, Cliff goes to the jury.
> 
> Nicole peaking at the right time? Two HOHs and a Veto win in the last couple of weeks. Would this be enough for the Jury to give her the win over Holly? I still don't think she beat Cliff (and Miche is the favorite), but she has a chance. Let's say she wins final HOH, would she take Holly over Cliff? Is that better for her game (ie. could beat Holly) or worse (disloyal to her F2 commitment). Any chance, if she were to win final HOH, taking Cliff is respected by the jury?


Cliff told her that he'd keep Michie if he won veto.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Cliff told her that he'd keep Michie if he won veto.


Ugh, ugh, ugh.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nicole nom'd michie & holly, veto comp is tomorrow.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Cliff told her that he'd keep Michie if he won veto.


What? Why? They have a much better chance of beating Holly than Michie in both the final HoH and in the final 2. That makes no sense.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> What? Why? They have a much better chance of beating Holly than Michie in both the final HoH and in the final 2. That makes no sense.


He promised. Ugh. I think he might've changed his mind though.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dnamertz said:


> What? Why? They have a much better chance of beating Holly than Michie in both the final HoH and in the final 2. That makes no sense.


very little this season has made sense, so i guess it fits?


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Jackson won veto. Going to be a very interesting week.....


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Squeak said:


> Jackson won veto. Going to be a very interesting week.....


Doesn't this make it pretty obvious? Michie has to evict Holly or Cliff. Ignoring his connection with Holly, evicting Cliff is the right choice. Cliff is the, arguably, the only other HG that could beat Michie in the final. Michie should early beat Holly & Nicole.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Doesn't this make it pretty obvious? Michie has to evict Holly or Cliff. Ignoring his connection with Holly, evicting Cliff is the right choice. Cliff is the, arguably, the only other HG that could beat Michie in the final. Michie should early beat Holly & Nicole.


This is true. He just has to break it to Cliff unless he did last night after I went to bed. Cliff thinks Michie will keep him over Holly.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bye-bye, cliff.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

TriBruin said:


> Doesn't this make it pretty obvious? Michie has to evict Holly or Cliff. Ignoring his connection with Holly, evicting Cliff is the right choice. Cliff is the, arguably, the only other HG that could beat Michie in the final. Michie should early beat Holly & Nicole.


This is the exact scenario that should have caused Cliff/Nicole to evict Holly instead of Tommy (and Michie winning this Veto was a VERY likely scenario). If Michie was choosing between Tommy or Cliff, Cliff stood a chance...against Holly, Cliff has NO chance.

Since Cliff and Nicole did not come to play Big Brother, then neither of them deserve to win Big Brother.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tonight's ep failed to record, history says "not authorized", yet 60 minutes had no issues recording...oh, well, i'll catch it on cbs.com (or, not)...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I missed last Sunday’s due to traveling. It doesn’t seem urgent to watch at this point. This week’s showed the events that led up to the eviction. 

They keep having last minute flips and almost flips, and I wonder if that’s due to the unique nature of campaigning this year. Every week, the 2 nominees wait until Wednesday, and then they announce that they’re campaigning and talk to the voters one on one. It was never such a formal process in the past.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I was puzzled by Cliff and Nicole's decision to vote out Tommy, and I thought the house-meeting was going to clear it all up. After finally seeing the house meeting on tonight's episode, I am even more puzzled. They saw through Michie's lies and believed that Tommy was telling the truth, yet they still vote him out? And Cliff saying that he is worried about keeping Tommy because he thinks Tommy would vote out him over Nicole...yes, any of these remaining HG's would vote out Cliff over Nicole, even Holly would. And then Cliff being convinced that Michie is going to keep his "word" to him and vote out Holly to go to the final 3 with Cliff and Nicole. I like Cliff and have assumed he will get America's Player but now I am hoping he doesn't. Give it to Nicole.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> I was puzzled by Cliff and Nicole's decision to vote out Tommy, and I thought the house-meeting was going to clear it all up. After finally seeing the house meeting on tonight's episode, I am even more puzzled. They saw through Michie's lies and believed that Tommy was telling the truth, yet they still vote him out? And Cliff saying that he is worried about keeping Tommy because he thinks Tommy would vote out him over Nicole...yes, any of these remaining HG's would vote out Cliff over Nicole, even Holly would. And then Cliff being convinced that Michie is going to keep his "word" to him and vote out Holly to go to the final 3 with Cliff and Nicole. I like Cliff and have assumed he will get America's Player but now I am hoping he doesn't. Give it to Nicole.


Funny, I thought it cleared up things up for me. I lost a whole lot of respect for Cliff last night (and Michie, but for different reasons.) If Cliff truly believes that Michie would ever take him to F2 over Holly (or, heck even Nicole), then he is an idiot and is not the game player I thought he might be. Cliff is the likely the only person that might get votes over Michie, and even that is debatable. I am assuming that, once Cliff made up his mind, Nicole decided to go along with it to keep harmony. At that point Tommy was going home either 2-0 or 2-1 (with Michie casting the deciding vote.)


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Cliff is delusional.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

At this point of the game (or when there was five) each of them should only be thinking about whom _they_ would bring to the final 2. It's personal play mode time. Not "It's five weeks out, wanna make a final 2 deal"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

They never should have cut Tommy. 

BIG mistake.

Oy.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

no veto ceremony yesterday, bb has decided to do it live, first up on thursday's show.

michie laid out to nicole his decision to send cliff to jury, placing the blame on their contemplating a betrayal (!), confirming her fears, and of course cliff now knows, too. cliff plans to use the extra days in an attempt to guilt michie into sending holly to jury instead (good luck with that).


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Michie should send Holly to jury so that she would be a vote for him. I don't think Cliff will vote for Michie.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

So not only are you not allowed to betray anyone in this game, you also are not allowed to have any internal thoughts contemplating betraying anyone (even those who have their own subjective definition of betrayal)? 

Let's be honest (I just wish Michie would be). Regardless of anything Cliff or Nicole did or didn't do, Michie and Holly were going to go straight after them anyway once they ran out of other targets.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> So not only are you not allowed to betray anyone in this game, you also are not allowed to have any internal thoughts contemplating betraying anyone (even those who have their own subjective definition of betrayal)?
> 
> Let's be honest (I just wish Michie would be). Regardless of anything Cliff or Nicole did or didn't do, Michie and Holly were going to go straight after them anyway once they ran out of other targets.


Yep. He is just trying to rationalize his decision? To whom though? To himself? Probably. To Cliff, maybe? To the jury? They won't ever see it. The fact is, Michie shouldn't even need to justify his decision. I guess Cliff is just too naive if he think Michie would honor his F2 "agreement" over taking Holly. But, to everyone else, this is most certainly the right decision for Michie's game.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only person Michie can beat is Holly.

It would be stupid of Cliff to think otherwise...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> The only person Michie can beat is Holly.
> 
> It would be stupid of Cliff to think otherwise...


You don't think he beats Nicole or Cliff? IMHO, if Michie is in the F2, he wins against anyone. He has been a Comp beast. For the most part he has been loyal to his alliances (excluding the break up the group of 8.) Unless this is a bitter jury, which I don't think it will be, I think he gets most votes. The only person who I think could be bitter is Christie. Even Tommy admitted it was a great game play.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't know. I think this Jury is going to say that he played a great game! 
They may not all 'like' him, but they do seem like the types that will give it to him for winning all the time and doing what he needed to do (even lying about them) to win.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Everyone may hate him - including "America" - but he's played the best game, and deserves to win. I don't want him to win, because I hate the idea of rewarding someone like him. Nicole is very likable though - so maybe if she wins the next HoH she can win, but probably not. I'm pretty sure Michie's got this game won.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

dthmj said:


> Everyone may hate him - including "America" - but he's played the best game, and deserves to win. I don't want him to win, because I hate the idea of rewarding someone like him. Nicole is very likable though - so maybe if she wins the next HoH she can win, but probably not. I'm pretty sure Michie's got this game won.


If Nicole wins final HOH, there is no way she takes Michie to F2 and she can probably beat Holly in the F2. But, Holly is probably going to take Michie. So it is now 2 against 1 (assuming Cliff goes home tomorrow.)


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> Let's be honest (I just wish Michie would be). Regardless of anything Cliff or Nicole did or didn't do, Michie and Holly were going to go straight after them anyway once they ran out of other targets.


Exactly. Which is why it made no sense what Michie said (I think it was in the DR). Once word got out that Cliff/Nicole might eveict Holly, Michie said "at this point, even if Holly stays, he is definitely going after Cliff and Nicole". Well of course, that was always going to be the case. Once it got down to the final 4 of Michie/Holly and Cliff/Nicole, his only targets were going to be Cliff and Nicole. It's just him trying to justify it to himself or the viewers.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Juries can be bitter.

I think we may be surprised.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

michie & holly have formed a strategy for the 3-part final hoh against nicole (historically, part 1 is endurance, part 2 a mental challenge with a physical aspect, and part 3 a live q&a on finale night).

once nicole drops, michie will throw the endurance comp to holly, leaving him to challenge nicole in part 2, where he would likely have a speed edge over holly. if they secure parts 1 and 2, and hold to their agreement to take one another to final 2, at that point nicole would be a goner.

it probably didn't help that both nicole & cliff both told holly they'd vote for her over michie in jury, that's nice info to have when making a final 2 decision if it holds true.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> michie & holly have formed a strategy for the 3-part final hoh against nicole (historically, part 1 is endurance, part 2 a mental challenge with a physical aspect, and part 3 a live q&a on finale night).
> 
> once nicole drops, michie will throw the endurance comp to holly, leaving him to challenge nicole in part 2, where he would likely have a speed edge over holly. if they secure parts 1 and 2, and hold to their agreement to take one another to final 2, at that point nicole would be a goner.
> 
> it probably didn't help that both nicole & cliff both told holly they'd vote for her over michie in jury, that's nice info to have when making a final 2 decision if it holds true.


Not sure that it hurts Nicole and Cliff too much to revel that. I don't see Holly NOT taking Michie (even though Nicole is the better choice.) I guess the slight smarter thing would be to tell Holly "If you win HOH and take Michie, you will NEVER get my vote." Maybe she wavers a little bit, knowing that Michie is an automatic vote for her no matter what.

At this point, all I can do is hope and pray Nicole somehow wins final HOH.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm rooting for Nicole in final HOH.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> michie & holly have formed a strategy for the 3-part final hoh against nicole (historically, part 1 is endurance, part 2 a mental challenge with a physical aspect, and part 3 a live q&a on finale night).
> 
> once nicole drops, michie will throw the endurance comp to holly, leaving him to challenge nicole in part 2, where he would likely have a speed edge over holly. if they secure parts 1 and 2, and hold to their agreement to take one another to final 2, at that point nicole would be a goner.


Hopefully the mental aspect of part 2 will trip up Michie.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

michie won part 1 of the final hoh comp (not endurance), leaving holly vs. nicole for part 2.

expect the unexpected - no part 1 endurance (as i'd picked up when julie said it would be shown in it's entirety sunday), some kind of puzzle-type comp, with michie and holly describing a treasure chest, and a tomb raider/indy jones theme.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> I was puzzled by Cliff and Nicole's decision to vote out Tommy, and I thought the house-meeting was going to clear it all up. After finally seeing the house meeting on tonight's episode, I am even more puzzled. They saw through Michie's lies and believed that Tommy was telling the truth, yet they still vote him out? And Cliff saying that he is worried about keeping Tommy because he thinks Tommy would vote out him over Nicole...yes, any of these remaining HG's would vote out Cliff over Nicole, even Holly would. And then Cliff being convinced that Michie is going to keep his "word" to him and vote out Holly to go to the final 3 with Cliff and Nicole. I like Cliff and have assumed he will get America's Player but now I am hoping he doesn't. Give it to Nicole.


Yeah, Cliff is an idiot.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nicole had a ice pack on her knee/leg after part 1 of the final hoh last night, hope she completely recovers for part 2 against holly.

the goodbye messages for cliff:


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> nicole had a ice pack on her knee/leg after part 1 of the final hoh last night, hope she completely recovers for part 2 against holly.
> 
> the goodbye messages for cliff:


Translating Jackson's message...

I can't believe you would threaten to take away the money from me and my family as a way to try to stay in the game, that is not ok. Oh, but I vote you out thereby taking away the money from you and your family. And the dirty play on Tommy was ok because I would do anything to protect Holly, which is ok and you should understand because you would do the same for Nicole, even though that's not ok. I get to play that way, you don't.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

hefe said:


> Translating Jackson's message...
> 
> I can't believe you would threaten to take away the money from me and my family as a way to try to stay in the game, that is not ok. Oh, but I vote you out thereby taking away the money from you and your family. And the dirty play on Tommy was ok because I would do anything to protect Holly, which is ok and you should understand because you would do the same for Nicole, even though that's not ok. I get to play that way, you don't.


This attitude makes me want to punch him in the face until he realizes how messed up this is.

On the other hand, Nicole's "I can't wait for you to meet my family because you're already a member" makes me smile from ear to ear and remember that good people exist in this world.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hefe said:


> Translating Jackson's message...
> 
> I can't believe you would threaten to take away the money from me and my family as a way to try to stay in the game, that is not ok. Oh, but I vote you out thereby taking away the money from you and your family. And the dirty play on Tommy was ok because I would do anything to protect Holly, which is ok and you should understand because you would do the same for Nicole, even though that's not ok. I get to play that way, you don't.




tivotvaddict said:


> This attitude makes me want to punch him in the face until he realizes how messed up this is.



michie was simply throwing one of cliff's final arguments to stay in the house back in his face, cliff's pitch to michie about cashing in his 401k in order to be on big brother, and how cliff's family has been suffering while he was on the show and unable to support his family, the ultimately failed attempt to gain sympathy to stay from sociopath michie.

the fact that michie was stupid enough to do this in a goodbye message before cliff headed to jury is almost one of the most mind-blowinginly idiotic moves in goodbye message history, and we'll know in a few days what effect, if any, it had on cliff and the jury.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I almost want Michie to make it to the final 2 so he can lose.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> the goodbye messages for cliff:


That goodbye message from Michie was disgusting!


hefe said:


> Translating Jackson's message...
> 
> I can't believe you would threaten to take away the money from me and my family as a way to try to stay in the game, that is not ok. Oh, but I vote you out thereby taking away the money from you and your family. And the dirty play on Tommy was ok because I would do anything to protect Holly, which is ok and you should understand because you would do the same for Nicole, even though that's not ok. I get to play that way, you don't.


That goodbye message from Michie was disgusting! Your translation was perfect. It was totally him saying that he did whatever he had to do because he was backed in a corner, but how dare Cliff do whatever he had to do when he was backed in a corner.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

last night, pop tv viewers received a glimpse of part 2 of the final hoh between nicole & holly (expected to be played a some point today), it appears to be a dates/events type of mental challenge, with lots of speculation about a physical aspect:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175317372346994688


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

holly won part 2 of the final hoh, so she and michie will battle in part 3.

so, that's all folks, the final 2 will be michie & holly, and nicole's game is over.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Damn it, Cliff!


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Ugh...


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Such a shame.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> holly won part 2 of the final hoh, so she and michie will battle in part 3.
> 
> so, that's all folks, the final 2 will be michie & holly, and nicole's game is over.


Now what? Don't want Michie to win, don't even think he deserves it anymore. Don't want Holly to win, guilt by association, plus it will still make Michie happy. I'm just watching now to hope someone puts him in his place, and to see Nicole win America's Choice.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

The only saving grace might be if Holly win HOH and realizes the only way she can possibly win is going up against Nicole (Michie wins against Holly due to more wins and she floated). She can easily claim that she floated the right way and won the most important HOH and took out the biggest competitor.

Would love to see Michie get knocked out in 3rd place.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Squeak said:


> The only saving grace might be if Holly win HOH and realizes the only way she can possibly win is going up against Nicole (Michie wins against Holly due to more wins and she floated). She can easily claim that she floated the right way and won the most important HOH and took out the biggest competitor.
> Would love to see Michie get knocked out in 3rd place.


Holly will never do it - which has been her problem since she got with Michie. Her game has been for Michie's benefit not hers. She won't finally grow a backbone at this last minute. She'll blame her weakness on 'loyalty'.
I despise Michie, but he deserves the win. HG's knew he was a jerk, but still let him steamroll them to the end. Kudos.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dnamertz said:


> Now what? Don't want Michie to win, don't even think he deserves it anymore. Don't want Holly to win, guilt by association, plus it will still make Michie happy. I'm just watching now to hope someone puts him in his place, and to see Nicole win America's Choice.




Stylin said:


> Holly will never do it - which has been her problem since she got with Michie. Her game has been for Michie's benefit not hers. She won't finally grow a backbone at this last minute. She'll blame her weakness on 'loyalty'.
> I despise Michie, but he deserves the win. HG's knew he was a jerk, but still let him steamroll them to the end. Kudos.


this. if holly were to win part 3 and pick nicole over michie, it would be one of the biggest upsets in bb history, and she might win over nicole, but it's never gonna happen.

like it's been said by many others over the past couple of weeks, as much as i dislike michie, and say what you will about his behavior, he's earned the win.

off to vote nicole for america's choice...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Bummer


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> like it's been said by many others over the past couple of weeks, as much as i dislike michie, and say what you will about his behavior, he's earned the win.


I don't know about that anymore. His behavior the last couple weeks, especially his goodbye message to Cliff, makes me think he does not deserve it anymore. Yes, he dominate comps, which to me is a very small part of what this game is. As many have said, jury management is a big part of it. If you don't treat people right, they might not vote for you. If Michie doesn't see that, maybe he can ask himself "How many jury member's families did I take $500k away from?".


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

If I were a jury member, he didn't earn my vote. I just hope the real jury thinks the same.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Between Michie and Holly I'm voting for Michie.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nicole and Cliff have no one to blame but themselves. I think the jury will vote for Michie as Holly is just riding his coattails.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Nicole and Cliff have no one to blame but themselves. I think the jury will vote for Michie as Holly is just riding his coattails.


That is exactly why Holly needs to dumb him if she wins.....


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Nicole and Cliff have no one to blame but themselves. I think the jury will vote for Michie as Holly is just riding his coattails.


I think he will win, but only because he is up against Holly who really did nothing...unless enough jury members vote based on how they feel about Michie personally. If he was sitting next to Nicole, I think she would deserve it more. She had enough mix of strategy, comp wins, and not pissing people off. But yes, Nicole and Cliff have no one to blame but themselves. Another reason I don't think Michie played that great. He survived because he was playing with idiots who did not evict the comp beast (or his partner) when they had their chances.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m barely watching feeds because ugh. Once we were down to that final 4, it was not worth the time. 

However, I did see them talking about getting videos from home, and Jackson was upset about his. I guess we don’t get to see those or their reactions this year.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Have they usually gotten videos at this stage? I only remember letters, but I have to admit that like @realityboy I tend to fade away at the end when not much is happening.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Have they usually gotten videos at this stage? I only remember letters, but I have to admit that like @realityboy I tend to fade away at the end when not much is happening.


They usually get them earlier (if at all). Last year, it was top 7. (BB Canada made a nice change a few years back and replaced the HOH letters with HOH videos.)


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I think Mitchie is a despicable human being, I'm going for Hollie. Wish it was Nicole out of the 3 of them.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Cabinwood said:


> I think Mitchie is a despicable human being, I'm going for Hollie. Wish it was Nicole out of the 3 of them.


Even if Holly could win, a win for her is also a win for Michie for the most part, if they end up in a long relationship. This is the worst final 2 since Evel Dick and his daughter Danielle.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you seriously think that relationship is going to last outside this game, I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you.

NEVER gonna happen.

NEVER.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> If you seriously think that relationship is going to last outside this game, I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you.
> 
> NEVER gonna happen.
> 
> NEVER.


Oh it'll happen.

.
.

If somehow Holly wins the $$$$$$.

And then only until the $ is gone.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

If you've got the money, Holly, I've got the time....


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> If you seriously think that relationship is going to last outside this game, I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you.
> 
> NEVER gonna happen.
> 
> NEVER.


There are couples in relationships who should not be, all the time.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> If you seriously think that relationship is going to last outside this game, I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you.
> 
> NEVER gonna happen.
> 
> NEVER.


Oh, I think they'll last - as long as she doesn't listen to her friends and family. Holly is the perfect style of weak for an emotionally abusive narcissistic manipulator like Michie. If they do break up it will be Michie who does the dumping.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Oh, I think they'll last - as long as she doesn't listen to her friends and family. Holly is the perfect style of weak for an emotionally abusive narcissistic manipulator like Michie. If they do break up it will be Michie who does the dumping.


Exactly.

And I think he will dump her very quickly.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

^On the threshold leaving the BB house.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And I think he will dump her very quickly.


Right after she sends him out of the house and becomes final two with Nicole. One can hope!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, that certainly took a turn.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Wooow! Michie got his world rocked. He's extremely worried about the perceived racism/bullying. It's the first thing he asked his parents about... I'm glad the victory moment was tainted for him. 
Pleasantly surprised that BB addressed it on finale night.
On another note: Nick is a punk! He didn't even look Bella in the eye or give her an apology!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, I don't think I have ever seen a winner in any show look that sad. He was looking so forward to the "confetti on his shoulders" and when he got it, he could not enjoy it. Between being called out for demeaning women and being a racist, he had a very bad night.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m not sad for Michie because he’s a jerk, but if it was bullying for the group not to let Nicole defend herself, how is it not bullying for the show to do the same to them? 

It’s just so awkward, after years of some truly horrific & racist hgs not getting called out for this to happen to this group of mildly annoying hgs.


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

This bull**** is a perfect example of where we are today in society. Race baiters, all of it led by CBS. Most of those persons if color fell into the trap. A real shame.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

I think Jackson is a bad person (misogynistic, a bully). As for the racist part, I think he did say some bad things.
However, his picks as camp director are not racist, but he definitely sucks as a person.

As usual the best part of the season was chatting with you all here. See you next year.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm listening to the Rob Has a Podcast backyard interviews. Wow it seems like Sis got a really good edit on the show:




(starting at 59:51, the real funny stuff at 1:02:00)


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ika Wong /ET Canada did some really good interviews. She gave each individual a chance to say their piece


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Ika Wong /ET Canada did some really good interviews. She gave each individual a chance to say their piece


I love Ika (even though I still love Neda as well).


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> Wow it seems like Sis got a really good edit on the show:


Can you expand on this? What was said?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Can you expand on this? What was said?


She got a good edit on the show because she didn't look like a complete ditz like she did in that interview.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> She got a good edit on the show because she didn't look like a complete ditz like she did in that interview.


I don't think "ditz" is a very fair adjective to describe her.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

jay_man2 said:


> She got a good edit on the show because she didn't look like a complete ditz like she did in that interview.


Her college/university should be retracting her degree.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I don't think "ditz" is a very fair adjective to describe her.


I used a noun so she'd understand.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Can you expand on this? What was said?


It comes across even better while watching, but:

RHAP: Is there an adjective you would use to describe Jack?
Sis: Oh my god <silence> I uh, yes, but I can't think about it at the top of my head
RHAP: Did something come to mind?
Sis: I...I can't talk about it.  We all know that I don't know what an adjective or a verb is. But I know what a noun is.
RHAP: So can you give us a noun to describe Jack?
Sis: Ummm. Well noun is a person, place, or thing. Ummm. So to describe Jack as a noun is...would be <silence> umm...I don't know
RHAP: Well he is a big guy
Sis: Well yeah I was going to say tall
RHAP: Well tall would be a noun to describe jack, yeah 
Sis: Oh my god. But let's be real come on. After third grade do they really ask you what an adjective or a verb is? No!
RHAP: No, I mean it hardly ever comes up.
Sis: Exactly. So I know I'm not the only person out there who doesn't - thank you - I'm not the only person who doesn't remember.
RHAP: Derek just outted himself.
Sis: Thank you - hey Kat herself said she didn't know either ok so I'm not the only one, I swear. I'm really smart, I promise. I graduated college with a public health degree. Umm. If I wasn't smart, I wouldn't have made it through college, and I did...so I'm smart, people.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought Sis came across as a ditz on the show. Remember her response about the longest day of the year?

And in the jury house, when watching Christie’s eviction tape, and at the end when they show Julie saying that Christie was evicted, Sis responded, shocked, and said to Christie (sitting next to her in the jury house) “wait, you got evicted?”.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

More details on Cassandra. I posted Julie's Instagram post in the other thread. 

Cassandra Waldon Dies: 'Big Brother' Contestant Killed In Rome Car Accident - Deadline


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> More details on Cassandra. I posted Julie's Instagram post in the other thread.
> 
> Cassandra Waldon Dies: 'Big Brother' Contestant Killed In Rome Car Accident - Deadline


Very sad.


----------

